# IN REMEMBRANCE--2020 AD



## Truth Seeker

*But not forgotten...

I think, no matter where you stray,
That I shall go with you a way.
Though you may wander sweeter lands,
You will not soon forget my hands,
Nor yet the way I held my head,
Nor all the tremulous things I said.
You still will see me, small and white
And smiling, in the secret night,
And feel my arms about you when
The day comes fluttering back again.
I think, no matter where you be,
You’ll hold me in your memory
And keep my image, there without me,
By telling later loves about me.

Dorothy Parker (1893 – 1967)*​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Nick Gordon has died of an OD.*








						Bobbi Kristina Brown's Ex-Boyfriend Nick Gordon Dies at 30 from Drug Overdose
					

Bobbi Kristina Brown's Ex-Boyfriend Nick Gordon Dies from Overdose




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David Stern has died.









						Former NBA commissioner David Stern dies at 77
					

David Stern died Wednesday after suffering a brain hemorrhage Dec. 12.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don Larsen has died.








						Former Yankees pitcher Don Larsen died after cancer battle
					

Larsen, the only pitcher to throw a perfect game in the World Series, died Wednesday in Idaho. He was 90.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ed_Laprade

And so it begins again, sadly.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Lexii Alijai has died.*








						Rapper Lexii Alijai Dies at 21: 'Saddest Way to Start a New Year' Says Kehlani, as Stars React
					

Rapper Lexii Alijai Dies at 21: Kehlani, Wale, More Stars React




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Derek Acorah has died.








						Derek Acorah, TV psychic medium and 'Most Haunted' star, dies at 69 | CNN
					

Derek Acorah, a popular TV psychic medium and former host of British reality show "Most Haunted," has died at age 69.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Eltab

Ed_Laprade said:


> And so it begins again, sadly.



I keep hoping that the length of these threads will be due to tributes to the deceased, not to the number of the deceased.  Perhaps I hope against hope.


----------



## billd91

The growth of pop culture over the last 70 years coupled with large, aging population cohorts like the Baby Boomers will cause these numbers to increase - and that’s perfectly reasonable even if emotionally hard.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Georges Duboeuf has died.*








						'Pope of Beaujolais' dies aged 86
					

Georges Duboeuf was one of the great wine merchants of the 20th Century.




					www.bbc.com


----------



## freyar

Elizabeth Wurtzel has died at 52.
New York Times


----------



## Truth Seeker

*June Bacon-Bercey*, America's 1st female TV meteorologist, dies at 90

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Silvio Horta, the creator of _Ugly Betty, _committed suicide.  He was 45.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor and writer Buck Henry, who wrote _The Graduate,_ died today.  He was 89.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Shozo Uehara,* writer of Ultraman and Japanese Spider-Man, passes away

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Edd Byrnes, the star of _77 Sunset Strip_ who also had a hit song, "Kookie, Kookie (Lend Me Your Comb)", died yesterday.  He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alexis Eddy has died.








						Alexis Eddy, former star of 'Are You the One?' on MTV, dies at 23
					

Alexis Eddy, a 23-year-old former cast member of 'Are You the One?', was found dead Thursday at her home in West Virginia.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Harry Hains has died.








						Harry Hains, 'American Horror Story' actor, dead at 27 | CNN
					

Actor Harry Hains, who played roles in titles including "American Horror Story," has died aged 27, his mother Jane Badler has announced.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Neil Peart, the drummer for Rush, died Tuesday from brain cancer.  He was 67.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sultan Qaboos bin Said has died.








						Omani Sultan Qaboos, Who Ruled Oman For Half A Century, Dies At 79
					

The long-serving monarch named his successor, Haitham bin Tariq Al Said, who was sworn in as sultan Saturday. Under Qaboos, the tiny Middle Eastern state took on an outsize role in regional diplomacy.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jerome Cosey, a.k.a. 5th Ward Weebie, has died.








						New Orleans rapper 5th Ward Weebie dies at 42 | CNN
					

5th Ward Weebie was a major player in the distinctive bounce music scene in New Orleans. "He was a New Orleans legend and a beloved friend," Mayor LaToya Cantrell said.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Kendo Nagasaki *Passes Away At The Age Of 71

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Penthouse Pet and B-movie actress Julie Strain died yesterday of dementia.  She was 57.

Edit: I saw this on Wikipedia's death list, but it's not there anymore; this might be a hoax.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn!


----------



## Truth Seeker

Highlander Actor *Stan Kirsch* Dead at Age 51

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rocky Johnson has died.









						Pro wrestler Rocky Johnson, father of Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson, dies at 75
					

Rocky Johnson trained his son, Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson, but he was also a WWE Hall of Famer for his own barrier-breaking career.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

Neeko League of Legends voice actress *Andrea Arruti* passes away at* 21*

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Christopher Tolkien* dead: Son of Lord of the Rings author JRR dies aged 95

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Ryujin

GrayLinnorm said:


> Penthouse Pet and B-movie actress Julie Strain died yesterday of dementia.  She was 57.
> 
> Edit: I saw this on Wikipedia's death list, but it's not there anymore; this might be a hoax.




It was.


----------



## Tonguez

Professional Wrestler Rocky Johnson has passed on aged 75. 
While he started in the 1960s, he gained fame in the 80’s as a member of The Soul Patrol, who in 1983 defeated The Wild Samoans to became the first African-American World Tag Team Champions in WWE's history.
He officially retired from the ring in 1991 but had a hand in training his son, Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Singer-songwriter *David Olney* dies on stage during performance at Florida festival.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jimmy Heath has died.


----------



## Eltab

Truth Seeker said:


> *Christopher Tolkien* dead: Son of Lord of the Rings author JRR dies aged 95.



Thus endeth the Age of the Chroniclers.


----------



## R_J_K75

Truth Seeker said:


> Singer-songwriter *David Olney* dies on stage during performance at Florida festival.
> 
> *In Remembrance*




Not only did he die on stage but he stayed on his stool with guitar in hand.  They thought he was resting for a moment.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Andrea Arruti*, The Mexican Actress Who Lent Her Voice To ‘Frozen’ In Spanish, Died At 21 Years Of Age

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Dragon Ball Narrator and Voice Actor* Brice Armstrong* Has Passed Away

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

William Bogert has died.








						William Bogert, Who Appeared in ‘War Games,’ ‘Small Wonder,’ Dies at 83
					

TV, film and theater actor William Bogert, who appeared in a recurring role on 1980s sitcom "Small Wonder" and in films such as "War Games," died Jan. 12 in New York. He was 83. On "Small Wonder," which ran from 1985 to 1989, Bogert played Brandon Brindle, the Lawsons' neighbor and Harriet's...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Empire Maker, winner of the 2003 Belmont Stakes, died last Saturday.  He was 19.


----------



## billd91

Terry Jones, Python and movie director (and nude organist), has died.









						Terry Jones, Life of Brian director and Monty Python founder, dies aged 77
					

Jones, who was diagnosed with dementia in 2015, was the main directing force in Python’s films, as well a prolific creator of TV documentaries and children’s books




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Raunalyn

billd91 said:


> Terry Jones, Python and movie director (and nude organist), has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Jones, Life of Brian director and Monty Python founder, dies aged 77
> 
> 
> Jones, who was diagnosed with dementia in 2015, was the main directing force in Python’s films, as well a prolific creator of TV documentaries and children’s books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



No!!!!!!


----------



## Truth Seeker

Longtime PBS NewsHour anchor *Jim Lehrer* is dead at 85

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Network executive Fred Silverman died today.  He was 82.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tyler Gwozdz has died.








						'Bachelorette' alum Tyler Gwozdz dead after suspected overdose
					

Tyler Gwozdz competed on Hannah Brown's season of "The Bachelorette."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

*John Karlen*, Actor in ‘Dark Shadows’ and ‘Cagney & Lacey,’ Dies at 86

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joseph Payne has passed away.








						Former NILE And DIVINE HERESY Bassist JOSEPH PAYNE Dies
					

Former NILE and DIVINE HERESY bassist Joseph Payne has died. He was 35 years old. No cause of death has yet been revealed. Payne's passing was confirmed by his onetime DIVINE HERESY bandmate Dino Cazares (also of FEAR FACTORY and ASESINO),who took to social media earlier today to write: "Our...




					www.blabbermouth.net


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tom Railsback has died.








						Thomas Railsback, congressman who broke with GOP to back Nixon impeachment, dies
					

Former Republican Rep. Thomas Railsback, who said he had to support Nixon's impeachment because "the evidence was there," dies at 87.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

Fate/Stay Night Director* Yuuji Yamaguchi *Passes Away

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

“Lord of the Rings”, “Hobbit” Illustrator * Barbara Remington *Dies at 90 in Susquehanna County

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sean Reinert has died.








						Former DEATH And CYNIC Drummer SEAN REINERT Dead At 48
					

Sean Reinert, longtime drummer for progressive/technical metal pioneers CYNIC, has died. He was found unresponsive at his California home Friday night (January 24). No cause of death has yet been revealed. He was only 48 years old. Reinert was a founding member of CYNIC, along with...




					www.blabbermouth.net


----------



## Truth Seeker

The girl _*Freddie Oversteegen*_ who executed Nazis after seducing them in bars dies aged 92

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Reports: *Kobe Bryant* killed in helicopter crash in Calabasas

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Sophie Yazzie*, a WWII veteran and member of the Navajo Nation, dies at 105

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Reed Mullin has died.








						Corrosion of Conformity Drummer Reed Mullin Dead at 53
					

R.I.P.




					loudwire.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jason Polan has died.








						Artist Jason Polan, who wanted to sketch everyone in New York, is dead at 37
					

Artist and illustrator Jason Polan, who was working on an ambitious project to draw everyone in New York, died on Monday aged 37, his family confirmed to the New York Times.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chris Doelman has died.








						Chris Doleman, Hall of Fame defensive end, dies at 58
					

Chris Doleman, 58, died Tuesday night after a prolonged battle with cancer. The Minnesota Vikings, where he played 10 seasons in the NFL, remembered him in a statement.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## messy

jeez, what an awful month. neal peart, elizabeth wurtzel, christopher tolkein, terry jones, and sean reinert. bleh.


----------



## ccs

1/29/20  Carol J. Smith has died of heart failure at 71.

She was not a celebrity of any sort.  Only my mother.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

ccs said:


> 1/29/20  Carol J. Smith has died of heart failure at 71.
> 
> She was not a celebrity of any sort.  Only my mother.



Condolences.


----------



## R_J_K75

ccs said:


> 1/29/20  Carol J. Smith has died of heart failure at 71.
> 
> She was not a celebrity of any sort.  Only my mother.




Sorry to hear, my condolences and may they rest in peace.


----------



## R_J_K75

Doesn't have to be 2020 does it?  We can pay tribute as we see fit right?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Grey Linnorm does a thread for each individual year.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Ringo Lam*, Director of Hong Kong Classic ‘City on Fire,’ Dies at 63

 *In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

R_J_K75 said:


> Doesn't have to be 2020 does it?  We can pay tribute as we see fit right?



 If there anyone missed in 2019, goes to the *In Remembrance 2019 *thread respectably


----------



## Truth Seeker

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Grey Linnorm does a thread for each individual year.




Actually GL helps with the thread, and I start them.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Kung Fu Master Ip Man’s Son,* Ip Ching*, Passes Away at 83

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*John Andretti*, longtime NASCAR, IndyCar driver, dies at 56 after battle with cancer

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Comedian and Muppet Writer* Jack Burns* Dies at 86

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Ex-Vikings and 49ers defensive end *Chris Doleman* dies of brain cancer at 58 just THREE DAYS after celebrating the two-year anniversary of surviving his first bout with the disease

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*FYI*---The _*In Remembrance*_ threads was originally started by* Mark *of* Creative Mountain Games* in the early 2000's, I believe it was about his mother (it was} and after that, it took on a life of its own. I came around 2004, and continued what he started with his blessing.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Star Wars: Bossk Actor *Alan Harris *Passes Away at 81

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Mary Higgins Clark*, the long reigning 'Queen of Suspense,' dies at 92

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Samasource CEO *Leila Janah* passes away at 37

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Ryujin

Andy Gill, guitarist for Gang of Four, died today at age 64.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Annie Cox Chambers has died.








						Anne Cox Chambers, media heiress and former US ambassador, has died at 100 | CNN Business
					

Anne Cox Chambers, who with her sister took over the family media conglomerate that became Cox Enterprises and once served as US ambassador to Belgium, died Friday at her Atlanta home at the age of 100, the company said.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

*John Mair,* professional wrestler from Elmont, dies at 49

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Tonguez

Former  Director-General of the World Trade Organisation from 1999 to 2002, and NZ Prime Minister for 59 days in 1990 Mike Moore died on 2 February 2020


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daniel Arap Moi has died.








						Kenya's former President Daniel Arap Moi dies
					

Kenya's longest-serving president Daniel Arap Moi, whose rule was marred by corruption and torture of opponents, died on Tuesday, the office of the president said.  There was no immediate explanation for Moi's death, but he had been in and out of hospital with breathing problems in recent...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Gene Reynolds*, Co-Creator of ‘MASH,’ Dies at 96

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hollywood icon Kirk Douglas died today.  He was 103.

RIP, Spartacus.


----------



## Ryujin

Veteran actor Kirk Douglas has died at the age of 103 









						Kirk Douglas, Hollywood Icon and 'Spartacus' Star, Dies at 103
					

With over 92 acting credits, including some 75 movies, Douglas became a superstar even before the term was coined




					people.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Buddy Cage has passed.








						Buddy Cage (New Riders of the Purple Sage) Has Passed Away, R.I.P. - LIVE music blog
					

Buddy Cage, pedal steel player of New Riders of the Purple Sage, has reportedly passed away. The news was just shared on Facebook by his bandmate, Michael Falzarano and the official New Riders of the Purple Sage account. Our thoughts are with his friends, family and all of the NRPS fans. RIP...




					livemusicblog.com


----------



## Raunalyn

Ryujin said:


> Veteran actor Kirk Douglas has died at the age of 103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirk Douglas, Hollywood Icon and 'Spartacus' Star, Dies at 103
> 
> 
> With over 92 acting credits, including some 75 movies, Douglas became a superstar even before the term was coined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



103 is a truly admirable age....just think of all he has done in his venerable lifetime! Mad respect!


----------



## billd91

Raunalyn said:


> 103 is a truly admirable age....just think of all he has done in his venerable lifetime! Mad respect!




Including helping to kill the Hollywood black list by insisting that Dalton Trumbo get his due credit for Spartacus.


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Raunalyn said:


> 103 is a truly admirable age....just think of all he has done in his venerable lifetime! Mad respect!



He _was_ Spartacus!


----------



## Truth Seeker

Star Trek Actor *Kevin Conway* Passes Away at 77

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Raymond Williams* who helped integrate Marines dies.

*   In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Dr. Li Wenliang*, Silenced After Warning of Outbreak, Dies From Coronavirus.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Former federal judge, NAACP stalwart* Nathaniel Jones* dead at 93

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Veteran actor *Orson Bean*, 91, struck and killed by vehicle in Venice, friends say...

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Poeti Norac has died.








						French surfing champion Poeti Norac dies aged 24 | CNN
					

French surfer Poeti Norac has died in Australia at the age of 24, the French Surfing Federation has confirmed.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Robert Conrad died today.  He was 84.


----------



## Truth Seeker

GrayLinnorm said:


> Actor *Robert Conrad *died today.  He was 84.




_The Corsair Squadron flies the Missing man Formation.._.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

GrayLinnorm said:


> Actor Robert Conrad died today.  He was 84.




For some reason, I'm thinking of trick cowboy bootheels filled with awesome. RIP Mr. Conrad/James T West...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Angel Echevarria has died.








						Former Rockies, Cubs outfielder Angel Echevarria dies at 48
					

Angel Echevarria, who played in the majors from 1996-2002, died on Friday night in a Connecticut hospital. His cause of death is still unknown.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Mark CMG

Kimber Eastland has passed.









						Kim Eastland
					

From obituary:  Kimber Lee Eastland, 67, of Moline, IL, passed away Wednesday, January 29, 2020, at his home after a battle with Pancreatic Cancer.  Kim, as he was known to family and friends, was born February 26, 1952, in Moline, son of Everett Lee Eastland and Margaret D. Eastland (Bouvia)...




					rpggeek.com
				












						Kimber Eastland - Obituary
					

View Kimber Eastland's obituary, send flowers and sign the guestbook.




					www.legacy.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

Dancer and Actress* Paula Kelly* Dead at 76

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Raphael Coleman has died.








						'Nanny McPhee' actor Raphael Coleman dies at 25
					

Raphael Coleman, one of the children who starred in the 2005 Emma Thompson movie "Nanny McPhee," left showbiz and became an activist.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Victor Gorelick*, the Editor in Chief of Archie Comics, Has Died

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Artist Qinni (*Qing Han*) Has Passed Away.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lyle Mays has died.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/noted-jazz-keyboardist-lyle-mays-dies-at-66/2020/02/11/896ce19e-4c97-11ea-967b-e074d302c7d4_story.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joseph Shabalala has died.








						Joseph Shabalala, Ladysmith Black Mambazo Founder, Dies At 78
					

The founder of the South African vocal group Ladysmith Black Mambazo, which brought an innovative version of Zulu singing to a worldwide audience, died Tuesday in Pretoria. He was 78 years old.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Ryujin

Well known journalist and author Christie Blatchford has passed away after a battle with cancer.









						Dead at 68: Christie Blatchford was a tenacious voice for victims, a thorn to the smug
					

Blatchford died this morning in a Toronto hospital, where a circle of close friends and family kept a bedside vigil




					nationalpost.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

Actress *Go Soo Jung* Passes Away

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Tonguez

Jimmy Peau aka Jimmy Thunder Samoan-born Boxer who held the Australian as well as the IBO and WBF heavyweight titles and the worlds fastest knock out at 1.5 seconds has passed away following brain surgery aged 54


----------



## Tonguez

Alan Henderson, former cameraman and puppeteer of TV icon Thingee has died


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lynn Cohen, a veteran Broadway actress who also appeared in _Sex and the City,_ died yesterday.  She was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Caroline Flack has died.








						Caroline Flack has been found dead, age 40
					

The Love Island presenter has died, according to reports




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daniel Lee Martin has committed suicide. 








						Daniel Lee Martin, Country Singer Accused of Child Sex Abuse, Dies at 54
					

Daniel Lee Martin, country singer and host of “Brotherhood Outdoors,” was found dead in his Pasco County, Florida, home Friday of an apparent self-inflicted gunshot wound. He was 54.Pasco deputies discovered his body when they arrived at Martin’s home to serve him with multiple warrants for his...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jason Davis has died.









						Jason Davis Dies: ‘Recess’ Voice Actor Was 35
					

Jason Davis, a former child star and voice actor on the Disney Channel animated series Recess, died Sunday in Los Angeles. He was 35. "Jason had a true heart of gold with such a zest for life," his mother Nancy Davis Rickel said in a statement. "He was such a caring soul to everybody who […]




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nikita Pearl Waligwa has died.








						Disney actress Nikita Pearl Waligwa, who appeared in 'Queen of Katwe,' dead at 15 | CNN
					

Nikita Pearl Waligwa died Saturday following a brain tumor.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anne Harwick has been murdered.








						Amie Harwick, Famed Therapist Who Appeared In The Doc ‘Addicted To Sexting,’ Murdered In Hollywood Hills
					

Dr. Amie Harwick, a well-known Hollywood family and sex therapist, was killed Saturday at her home in the Hollywood Hills, according to the Los Angeles Police Department. "On Saturday, February 15, 2020, around 1:16 a.m. Hollywood patrol officers responded to a radio call of a 'woman screaming'...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tony Fernandez gas died.








						Blue Jays legend Tony Fernandez dies at age 57
					

The long-time shortstop won the 1993 World Series with Toronto.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Harry Gregg has passed.








						Munich hero Harry Gregg dies aged 87
					

Former Manchester United goalkeeper Harry Gregg, who survived the 1958 Munich air crash, has died aged 87.




					www.bbc.com


----------



## billd91

Kellye Nakahara, actress who played Nurse Kellye on M*A*S*H, has passed away.









						Kellye Nakahara, actress in 'M*A*S*H,' dies at 72 | CNN
					

Nakahara died in her Pasadena, California, home.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mickey Wright has died.








						13-time major winner, LPGA pioneer Mickey Wright dies at 85
					

Mickey Wright is widely considered the greatest female golfer ever.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

*True Grit* author, Charles Portis, has died.









						True Grit author Charles Portis dies aged 86
					

Landmark western author’s most famous novel gave John Wayne an Oscar-winning role, and inspired the Coen brothers




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Four Time Tony winner, Zoe Caldwell, has died.



			Zoe Caldwell, Four-Time Tony Winner, Dies at 86


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ja'Net DuBois, who played Willona on _Good Times, _died today.  She was 74.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bashar Barakah Jackson has been killed.








						Rapper Pop Smoke, 20, fatally shot by masked invaders at Hollywood Hills home
					

Pop Smoke, a rising star in the music industry, was gunned down at a home he was renting.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Larry Tesler has died.








						Larry Tesler: Computer scientist behind cut, copy and paste dies aged 74
					

Larry Tesler was responsible for many of the innovations that made personal computing accessible.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sy Sperling, president of the Hair Club for Men, died today.  He was 78.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer

RIP to José Mojica Marins, the Brazilian filmmaker responsible for Coffin Joe. The first movie, At Midnight I'll Take Your Soul, is a strange and striking film. They get weirder and weirder from there on out.









						[R.I.P.] Brazilian Master of Horror José Mojica Marins Has Passed Away
					

Best known for creating and playing the popular character Coffin Joe, Brazil’s first horror icon, filmmaker/actor José Mojica Marins has sadly passed away at the age of 83. The Brazilian master of horror introduced Coffin Joe (Zé do Caixão) in 1964’s At Midnight I’ll Take Your Soul, an...




					bloody-disgusting.com


----------



## Celebrim

Bit surprised that I'm not seeing this, but:

Daniel Scott Palter, founder of WEG, is reported to have passed away.









						Daniel Scott Palter, founder of West End Games, has passed - Fantha Tracks
					

Daniel Scott Palter, founder of West End Games, has passed away.




					www.fanthatracks.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“Mad Mike” Hughes has died.








						Daredevil 'Mad Mike' Hughes dies while attempting to launch a homemade rocket | CNN
					

Daredevil "Mad Mike" Hughes died during an attempt to launch his homemade rocket Saturday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lindsey Renee Lagestee has died.








						Country singer Lindsey Renee Lagestee of Dixie Crush dies at 25 | CNN
					

Lindsey Renee Lagestee, the 25-year-old lead female vocalist of the country music band Dixie Crush, died days after being hit by a car on her way to a Valentine's Day performance in Chicago, the band said on Facebook.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

B. Smith has died.








						Lifestyle guru B. Smith has died at 70 from early-onset Alzheimer's disease
					

The restaurant owner, cookbook author, TV personality, design expert and model was hailed as a pioneer for women of color.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jeanne Evert Dubin has died.








						Jeanne Evert, former tennis pro and sister of Chris, dies
					

Jeanne Evert Dubin, a former world-ranked tennis player and a younger sister of 18-time Grand Slam champion Chris Evert, has died.  Evert Dubin died Thursday after a 2 1/2-year struggle with ovarian cancer, according to an online obituary posted by Lorne & Sons Funeral Home in Delray Beach...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Katherine Johnson, NASA mathematician celebrated in the film *Hidden Figures*, has died at 101.









						Katherine Johnson, NASA mathematician depicted in 'Hidden Figures,' dies at 101
					

Johnson "was an American hero and her pioneering legacy will never be forgotten," NASA Administrator Jim Bridenstine wrote on Twitter.




					www.nbcnews.com
				












						Katherine Johnson Biography
					

NASA.gov brings you the latest images, videos and news from America's space agency. Get the latest updates on NASA missions, watch NASA TV live, and learn about our quest to reveal the unknown and benefit all humankind.




					www.nasa.gov


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hosni Mubarak, the former president of Egypt, died today.  He was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Diana Serra Cary has died.








						Diana Serra Cary, ‘Baby Peggy’ of Silent Films, Dies at 101 (Published 2020)
					

Ms. Cary, who endured poverty and heartbreak after her parents squandered her fortune, went on to become an author and film historian as an adult.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Roback, the co-founder of Mazzy Star, died today.  He was 61.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Clive Cussler has passed.








						Clive Cussler, prolific author and sea explorer, dead at 88 | CNN
					

Clive Cussler, an author known for his books about underwater shipwreck discoveries both real and imagined, died on Monday, his family announced.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Len

Kazuhisa Hashimoto has died.








						Konami Code creator Kazuhisa Hashimoto dies at 61
					

A playtesting aid in Gradius became an enduring symbol of video games and pop culture




					www.polygon.com
				




Raise a controller and press up-up-down-down-left-right-left-right-B-A.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mathematician and physicist Freeman Dyson died yesterday after a fall.  He was 96.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joe Coulombe has died.








						Joe Coulombe, Founder And Namesake Of Trader Joe's, Dies At 89
					

The original Trader Joe, who died Friday, opened the first store in 1967 with oddball nautical decor and a guiding principle: "Trader Joe's is for overeducated and underpaid people."




					www.npr.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mike Somerville has died.








						Head East’s Mike Somerville Dies after Illness
					

Former Head East guitarist Mike Somerville died in February 2020.




					ultimateclassicrock.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Luis Alfonso Mendoza,* Spanish Voice Of _Bugs Bunny_ And_ Gohan_, Killed In Mexico.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*James Lipton,* ‘Inside the Actors Studio’ Host, Dies at 93

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Jack Welch former GE CEO Dies at 84









						Jack Welch, former General Electric CEO who built company into a powerhouse, has died
					

Jack Welch, who built General Electric into an industrial and financial powerhouse, is dead at 84. The former CEO was known for his aggressive style.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

Former CNN anchor* Bobbie Battista* dead after cervical cancer battle.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kelly Rodman has died.








						Baseball mourns death of Yankees scout Kelly Rodman, 1 of 3 female scouts in MLB
					

Kelly Rodman was one of three female scouts in Major League Baseball.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rosalind P. Walter has died.








						Rosalind P. Walter, the First 'Rosie the Riveter,' Is Dead at 95
					

Rosalind P. Walter grew up in a wealthy and genteel Long Island, New York home. Yet when the United States entered World War II, she chose to join millions of other women in the homefront crusade to arm the troops with munitions, warships and aircraft.She worked the night shift driving rivets...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Roscoe Børns has died.








						Roscoe Born Dies: ‘The Young And The Restless’, ‘All My Children’ Actor Was 69
					

Actor Roscoe Born, whose soap opera career spanned more than three decades and included major roles on such popular daytime series as The Young and The Restless, All My Children, One Life To Live and Ryan's Hope, died Tuesday, March 3. He was 69. His death was announced by friend and business...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Henri Richard has died.








						NHL-Former Canadiens captain Henri 'Pocket Rocket' Richard dies aged 84
					

Henri Richard, who won an NHL-record 11 Stanley Cup titles during a Hall of Fame career spent entirely with the Montreal Canadiens, died on Friday in Laval, Quebec, aged 84.  Richard, who was suffering from Alzheimer's disease, earned a reputation as a tenacious and determined player during a...




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

McCoy Tyner has died.








						McCoy Tyner, Groundbreaking Pianist Of 20th Century Jazz, Dies At 81
					

An innovative member of the classic John Coltrane Quartet, few musicians have ever exerted as much influence as a sideman, but Tyner also had a long and consequential career leading bands of his own.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Max Von Sydow: *Actor dies aged 90.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Raunalyn

Truth Seeker said:


> *Max Von Sydow: *Actor dies aged 90.
> 
> *In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michel Roux has died.








						'Legendary' chef Michel Roux dies aged 78
					

Chef Michel Roux, who opened Britain's first three Michelin-star restaurant, has died at the age of 78.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Allen Bellman* Dies: ‘Captain America’ Artist In Comics’ Golden Age Was 95

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Barbara Harris has died.








						Barbara C. Harris, First Female Bishop In Anglican Communion, Dies At 89
					

Harris made history and broke centuries of precedent when she became the first female bishop in the Anglican Communion in 1989. She was known for speaking out for gay rights in the church.




					www.npr.org


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lorenzo Brino, a child actor on _7th Heaven,_ was killed in a traffic accident.  He was 21.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Genesis Breyer P-Orridge, lead singer of Throbbing Gristle, dead at 70









						Genesis P-Orridge, Known for Art That Transcended Gender, Has Died
					

An obituary for famed artist Genesis P-Orridge, the force behind the pioneering bands Throbbing Gristle and Psychic TV.




					news.artnet.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Hanna, who was the representative for my district, died yesterday of cancer.  He was 69.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer

Genesis P-Orridge changed the shape of music as part of Throbbing Gristle, absolutely. I was lucky enough to have seen Psychic TV twice over the years.



Eyes of Nine said:


> Genesis Breyer P-Orridge, lead singer of Throbbing Gristle, dead at 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis P-Orridge, Known for Art That Transcended Gender, Has Died
> 
> 
> An obituary for famed artist Genesis P-Orridge, the force behind the pioneering bands Throbbing Gristle and Psychic TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.artnet.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lyle Waggoner of _The Carol Burnett Show _died today.  He was 84.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Roger Mayweather has died.








						Roger Mayweather, Floyd Mayweather Jr.'s uncle and trainer, dies at 58
					

Floyd Mayweather Jr.'s uncle trained him during most of his career.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chris Reed has died.








						Chris Reed, three-time Olympic ice dancer for Japan, dies at 30
					

Chris Reed, a three-time Olympic ice dancer for Japan, has died at age 30.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Al Worden has passed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Peter Whittingham has died.








						Former footballer Peter Whittingham dies aged 35
					

Former footballer Peter Whittingham has died aged 35, his former club Cardiff City have announced.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kenny Rodgers has died.








						Country Music Icon Kenny Rogers Dies at 81
					

Vocalist Kenny Rogers, who dominated the pop and country charts in the 1970s and 1980s with a string of sleekly tailored hits and won three Grammys, has died. He was 81. Rogers "passed away peacefully at home from natural causes under the care of hospice and surrounded by his family," a...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Tonguez

Oh no not The Gambler himself, Kenny Rogers You still walk the fertile fields of my mind. The faded shirt, the weathered brow. The calloused hands upon the plow. I loved you then and I loved now

- my fathers favourite singer so I grew up with Dad singing all of his songs


----------



## R_J_K75

Tonguez said:


> Oh no not The Gambler himself, Kenny Rogers You still walk the fertile fields of my mind. The faded shirt, the weathered brow. The calloused hands upon the plow. I loved you then and I loved now
> 
> - my fathers favourite singer so I grew up with Dad singing all of his songs




I would've bet my bottom dollar, (honestly no pun intended), that your post or the very next after announcing his death would've been "got to know when to hold em, know when to fold em"; I was shocked it wasn't.  My mother was a big fan too when I was growing up. Theres been many a drunken night around here when the Gambler or the Coward of the County made an appearance on the radio.  I never knew this until just now but he didn't even write the Gambler, huh, learn something new everyday.  Oddly some of his really early work was semi-psychedelic, with the First Edition.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Albert Uderzo, the artist who drew the comic Asterix has passed away at age 92.

Link to BBC.


----------



## Ulfgeir

And from those of us that like Electronic Body music it is also a sad day because Gabi Delgado, singer in German group D.A.F has died.

Link to DazedDigital


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Playwright Terrence McNally died today from the coronavirus.  He was 81.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer

Industrial music fans take another hit, with the death Bill Rieflin (Ministry, Pigface, Revco, KMFDM, Lard) at 59 from cancer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Industrial music fans take another hit, with the death Bill Rieflin (Ministry, Pigface, Revco, KMFDM, Lard) at 59 from cancer.



Also a member of R.E.M. and King Crimson.








						Bill Rieflin, Drummer for King Crimson, Ministry, R.E.M., Dies at 59
					

UPDATED: Bill Rieflin, a remarkably versatile drummer whose work over the past 30 years spanned Ministry, R.E.M., Swans, Nine Inch Nails and King Crimson, among many others, has died after a battle…




					www.google.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Floyd Cardoz has died.









						Floyd Cardoz, Winner of ‘Top Chef Masters’ Season 3, Dies at 59 From Coronavirus Complications
					

Floyd Cardoz, the winner of “Top Chef Masters” Season 3, has died due to complications from the coronavirus. He was 59.His family confirmed his death to Indian publication Scroll.in. Cardoz admitted himself to a New York hospital on March 8, shortly after his return from India, according to his...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Julie Felix has died.








						Julie Felix obituary
					

Folk singer whose TV appearances on The Frost Report in the 1960s made her a household name




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

William Dufris, aged 62 dead. RIP.










						William Dufris (1958–2020), original voice of Bob the Builder
					

Dufris was also an award-winning audiobook narrator and producer



					www.legacy.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John F. Murray has died.








						Doctor dies of coronavirus complications, but his life's work will help fight COVID-19
					

John F. Murray was a key figure in defining and treating ARDS, a common killer among critically ill patients hospitalized with COVID-19.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark Blum has died.








						Mark Blum, Star of ‘Desperately Seeking Susan’ and ‘You,’ Dies at 69 Due to Coronavirus Complications
					

Mark Blum, a veteran character actor who starred in the films “Desperately Seeking Susan” and “Crocodile Dundee,” as well as the recent TV series “You,” has died due to complications from the coronavirus. He was 69.The New York theater company Playwrights Horizons first announced the news, and...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ryujin

Curly Neal, one of the most famous of The Globetrotters, has died.





__





						Harlem Globetrotters Legend Curly Neal Passes Away At 77
					

Fred “Curly” Neal – the Harlem Globetrotters icon known worldwide for his trademark shaved head and charismatic smile – passed away this morning in his home outside of Houston at the age of 77.




					www.harlemglobetrotters.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joseph Lowery has died.








						Joseph Lowery, civil rights leader, dies at 98 | CNN
					

He worked hand in hand in the civil rights movement's formative years with the Revs. Martin Luther King Jr. and Jesse Jackson.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

Ulfgeir said:


> Albert Uderzo, the artist who drew the comic Asterix has passed away at age 92.
> 
> Link to BBC.




I collect a good majority of the large graphic comics way back then...I should have kept them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Callahan has died.








						'All My Children' star John Callahan dies at age 66
					

The veteran actor was put on life support before his death.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tom Coburn has died.








						Tom Coburn, a staunch conservative dubbed the 'Dr. No' of Congress, has died at 72
					

Tom Coburn, a former US congressman from Oklahoma and obstetrician, died at his home Saturday, according to a statement from his family. He was 72.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Orlando McDaniel has died.








						Coach: Former LSU standout, Denver Broncos WR Orlando McDaniel dies of COVID-19
					

An LSU track star and football standout who was drafted by the Denver Broncos, Orlando McDaniel is dead at 59.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Maria Mercader has died.








						CBS News Journalist Maria Mercader Dies at 54 After Testing Positive for Coronavirus
					

Maria Mercader, a CBS News veteran who worked for over 30 years as a reporter and talent director, died on Sunday after testing positive for coronavirus. She was 54.Mercader worked on-air for CBS News as a breaking news reporter before becoming director of talent strategy, working on expanding...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jim Houston has died.








						Jim Houston Dies: Engineer And Two-Time Oscar Winner Was 61
					

Jim Houston, a senior engineer who was a pioneer in motion imaging standards, computer animation, and digital restoration, died at age 61 Thursday in Pasadena from a heart attack. His death was announced by the Hollywood Section of Society of Motion Picture and Television Engineers (SMPTE)...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer Joe Diffie died today from coronavirus.  He was 61.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alan Merrill, who co-wrote the song "I Love Rock 'n Roll", died today from coronavirus.  He was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Harriet Glickman, who helped integrate the "Peanuts" comic strip, died last Friday.  She was 93.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

This thread is going to get really grim over the next couple of months. Heck, it's already started.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Krzysztof Penderecki, composer of_ the Shining_ music dead at 86 after a long illness.









						Krzysztof Penderecki, Polish Composer Whose Music Scored ‘The Shining’ and ‘Wild at Heart,’ Dies at 86
					

Krzysztof Penderecki, the influential Polish composer and conductor whose music was featured in “The Shining” and “Wild at Heart,” died Sunday at his home in Krakow, according to The New York Times…




					variety.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

David Schramm, Star on NBC’s ‘Wings,’ Dies at 73









						David Schramm, Star on NBC’s ‘Wings,’ Dies at 73
					

David Schramm, a stage actor who was also a star on the NBC comedy “Wings,” has died. He was 73. Schramm was a founding member of New York’s The Acting Company, which announced th…




					variety.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Gerard Schurmann, Film and TV Composer, Dies at 96









						Gerard Schurmann, Film and Concert Composer, Dies at 96
					

Gerard Schurmann, whose 1960s film scores included “The Bedford Incident” and “Dr. Syn, Alias the Scarecrow” but who also composed extensively for the concert hall, died Mar…




					variety.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eyes of Nine said:


> This thread is going to get really grim over the next couple of months. Heck, it's already started.



I was thinking that earlier today, and that was before I saw some of the celebs who got hospitalized with Covid-19 the past few days.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lonnie Franklin has been found dead in his cell.








						Convicted serial killer known as the 'Grim Sleeper' found dead in prison cell
					

A convicted serial killer, who murdered and preyed on women in California over a span of three decades, died over the weekend at San Quentin State Prison.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Eltab

Eyes of Nine said:


> This thread is going to get really grim over the next couple of months. Heck, it's already started.



I correctly predicted the 5-year anniversary re-release of HotDQ, but there are other times when I just HATE being a prophet.
See my post on page 1.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tomie DePaola has died.








						Tomie dePaola, Beloved Children's Author And Illustrator, Has Died
					

The author and illustrator — who, by his own reckoning, worked on more than 270 titles — died Monday at age 85. Among his classics is the Caldecott winner Strega Nona, a seemingly ancient folk tale.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wallace Roney has died.








						Legendary jazz trumpeter Wallace Roney dies of complications from coronavirus
					

Legendary jazz trumpeter Wallace Roney has died of complications from the novel coronavirus, his publicist said. He was 59.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joe Clark has died.


			https://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/news/2020/03/31/seattle-aerospace-joe-clark-dies-obituary-flight.html?ana=yahoo&yptr=yahoo


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gita Ramjee has died.








						Coronavirus: Top South African HIV scientist Gita Ramjee dies
					

Tributes are being paid to Gita Ramjee for her world-renowned research into HIV prevention.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Raunalyn

You know, I'm trying to stay positive during this strange time, but seeing all of these people (famous and otherwise) passing away due to COVID-19 is really depressing.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Raunalyn said:


> You know, I'm trying to stay positive during this strange time, but seeing all of these people (famous and otherwise) passing away due to COVID-19 is really depressing.




Yeah, I'm considering un-watching this thread until say... September.


----------



## Raunalyn

Eyes of Nine said:


> Yeah, I'm considering un-watching this thread until say... September.



I was thinking the same, to be honest


----------



## billd91

Adam Schlesinger died at 52 from Covid-19 complications.









						Fountains Of Wayne's Adam Schlesinger Dies At 52 After Contracting COVID-19
					

Schlesinger, one of the most prolific and decorated songwriters of his generation, died Wednesday.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Andrew Jack has died.








						Andrew Jack, 'Star Wars' actor, dies from Covid-19
					

Andrew Jack, a British actor and dialect coach who had roles in a number of "Star Wars" movies, has died aged 76 after contracting Covid-19, his agent has said.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

billd91 said:


> Adam Schlesinger died at 52 from Covid-19 complications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fountains Of Wayne's Adam Schlesinger Dies At 52 After Contracting COVID-19
> 
> 
> Schlesinger, one of the most prolific and decorated songwriters of his generation, died Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org




naughty word. I went to college with him. Was a cool guy. Super bummed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lorena Borjas has died.








						Lorena Borjas, a transgender Latina activist who fought for immigrants and sex workers, has died of Covid-19 | CNN
					

Borjas spent decades serving transgender people, undocumented immigrants, sex workers and those living with HIV/AIDS, providing them with legal assistance and other services.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As reported elsewhere on this site, Brian Blume has died.








						TSR - TSR’s Brian Blume Has Passed
					

Brian Blume passed away at a the age of 70 on Friday. He was a business partner of Gary Gygax back in the early days of TSR, and co-founder of the company. He played the wizard Rary, and created Vecna.  https://www.haaselockwoodfhs.com/obituary/Brian-Blume   While the fallout between Gygax and...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ellis Marsalis has passed.








						Son: Jazz great Ellis Marsalis Jr. dead, 85; COVID involved
					

Ellis Marsalis Jr., the jazz pianist, teacher and patriarch of a New Orleans musical clan, died late Wednesday from pneumonia brought on by the new coronavirus, leaving six sons and a deep legacy.  Four of the jazz patriarch's six sons are musicians: Wynton, a Pulitzer- and Grammy-winning...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Julie Bennett died Tuesday from coronavirus.  She was 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bucky Pizzarelli has died.








						Jazz-guitar great Bucky Pizzarelli dies at 94 after testing positive for coronavirus
					

Bucky Pizzarelli, who played for presidents at the White House and with music icons including Paul McCartney, died Wednesday in his New Jersey home.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Bill Withers died Monday.  He was 81.

"Ain't No Sunshine" indeed.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

GrayLinnorm said:


> Singer-songwriter Bill Withers died Monday.  He was 81.
> 
> "Ain't No Sunshine" indeed.












						'Lean on Me,' 'Ain't No Sunshine' singer Bill Withers dies at 81 from heart complications
					

Bill Withers, who wrote and sang “ Lean On Me, ” “Lovely Day” and “Ain’t No Sunshine,” has died from heart complications at 81.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Logan Williams has died.








						‘The Flash’ Actor Logan Williams Dies at 16
					

Logan Williams, best known for his role as young Barry Allen on The CW's "The Flash," died suddenly on Thursday, according to The Tri-City News and social media posts from his co-stars. He was 16. The cause of death has not been revealed. Williams was born in Vancouver, Canada, and grew up in...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rebecca Ramsey has died.








						Rebecca Ramsey Dies: Visual Effects Producer On ‘Watchmen’, ‘Spider-Man 3’ & More Was 53
					

Rebecca Ramsey, whose dozens of visual effects credits include Watchmen, The Hunger Games and Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, has died. She was 53. Ramsey passed on March 7 from complications related to a fall in her home, according to her longtime friend, Jenny McShane. Ramsey was a...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sergio Rossi gas died.








						Sergio Rossi, 'master' Italian shoe designer, dies of coronavirus complications at 84
					

Revered women's shoe designer Sergio Rossi has died of coronavirus complications at the age of 84, according to the Maurizio Bufalini Hospital in Cesena, in northern Italy.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tom Dempsey has passed.








						Tom Dempsey dies after COVID-19 battle
					

Only four days ago came word that Tom Dempsey had recovered from COVID-19. The good news was short lived. The former NFL kicker died late Saturday of complications from the coronavirus, the Times-Picayne reports. Dempsey was 73. Dempsey had battled Alzheimer's disease and dementia since 2012. He...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Juan Gimenez, artist on many Humanoids graphic novels, including Metabarons, RIP. (Also reported elsewhere on this site).



			https://www.humanoids.com/y_page/pageShow/id/42


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lee Fierro has died.








						Lee Fierro, ‘Jaws’ Actor, Dies of Coronavirus at 91
					

Lee Fierro, an actor best known for playing Mrs. Kintner in "Jaws," has died of complications from coronavirus, according to The Martha's Vineyard Times. She was 91. A resident of Martha's Vineyard, Mass., Fierro had been living at an assisted care facility in Ohio when she died. Fierro's...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bobby Mitchell has died.








						Hall of Famer Bobby Mitchell, one of the first black players in Redskins history, dies at 84
					

Mitchell started his career with the Browns before becoming an All-Pro flanker in Washington.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Honor Blackman, famed Bond girl, has died at 94.








						Honor Blackman, James Bond's Pussy Galore, dies aged 94
					

Actor also known for role in Avengers praised as ‘hugely prolific creative talent’ by family




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Al Kaline of the Detroit Tigers died today.  He was 85.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Actress Patricia Bosworth dead from complications of coronavirus. She was 86.









						Actress, Author Patricia Bosworth Dead at 86 | Kirkus Reviews
					

The journalist and biographer, known for her books about Marlon Brando and Jane Fonda, died of pneumonia related to COVID-19.




					www.kirkusreviews.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

James King has died.








						James King of TLC’s ‘My 600-lb Life’ Dies at 49
					

James King, who appeared on TLC’s “My 600lb-Life,” has died. He was 49.The reality star passed away at a Nashville hospital on April 3, according to his obituary on the Milner & Orr Funeral Home website. His cause of death has not been released.TLC confirmed King’s death in a tweet Monday.“TLC...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was thinking that earlier today, and that was before I saw some of the celebs who got hospitalized with Covid-19 the past few days.




I have been thinking about that too and wondering, because of the high number we are seeing from the virus, if it would be better for now to have two separate remembrance threads, one for the virus deaths and one for everyone else?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nah. I mean, I'm not in charge this kind of thing- nobody is, really- but it doesn’t seem all that necessary.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Lots of people dying of "cause unknown". So maybe later those will be revealed to have been from CV19. Best not to move them, and really, who is going to manage it...


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter John Prine died today from coronavirus.  He was 73.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hal Willner has passed.








						Grammy-winning record producer, 'SNL' veteran Hal Willner dead at 64 due to coronavirus complications
					

Willner was one of the most eclectic and inventive producers in modern music, working with artists like Marianne Faithfull, Debbie Harry, Iggy Pop, Lou Reed, Keith Richards, Henry Rollins, Tom Waits, and Lucinda Williams,




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

NY Times has long sad list of folks who have passed from CV19. [Paywall]









						Those We’ve Lost
					

The coronavirus pandemic has taken an incalculable death toll. This series is designed to put names and faces to the numbers.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor Allen Garfield died yesterday from coronavirus.  He was 80.


----------



## billd91

Key figure in the Lewinsky Scandal, Linda Tripp, has died of pancreatic cancer.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Thomas L. Miller, the co-founder of Miller/Boyett Productions, which produced such hits as _Happy Days, Bosom Buddies, Mork & Mindy, Full House, _and _Family Matters, _died Sunday from complications of heart disease.  He was 79.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chynna Roberts has died.








						Chynna Rogers, Rapper and Model, Dies at 25
					

Model and rising hip-hop star Chynna Rogers died on Wednesday, her manager confirmed to TheWrap. She was 25.“I can regrettably confirm Chynna passed away,” Rogers’ manager John Miller said via email. He added that her family said, “Chynna was deeply loved and will be sorely missed.”A...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charlotte Figi has died.








						Girl who inspired Charlotte's Web marijuana oil dies
					

A girl with a rare form of epilepsy whose recovery inspired the name of a medical marijuana oil that drew families of children with similar health problems to Colorado for treatment has died after being hospitalized and treated as a likely coronavirus patient, her mother said Wednesday...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mort Drucker, caricaturist for Mad magazine, died yesterday.  He was 91.


----------



## Ryujin

Edmonton Oilers forward Colby Cave is dead at age 25.









						Edmonton Oilers forward Colby Cave dies at age 25 - Sportsnet.ca
					

Edmonton Oilers forward Colby Cave has died after suffering a brain bleed earlier this week.




					www.sportsnet.ca


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pat Stapleton of the Chicago Blackhawks died Wednesday of a stroke.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Football player and actor Timothy Brown, who was in both the film and TV show M*A*S*H, died April 4 from complications of dementia.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tim Brooke-Taylor of _ The Goodies_ died today from coronavirus.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Racecar driver Stirling Moss died today.  He was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Conway has died.








						COVID-19 Kills Renowned Princeton Mathematician, 'Game Of Life' Inventor John Conway In 3 Days
					

Renowned mathematician and Princeton University professor John Horton Conway died April 11 of coronavirus. He was 82 .Princeton scientist Sam Wang in mourning Conway's death noted his fever started Wednesday morning. Three days later, he d…




					dailyvoice.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tavaris Jackson has died.








						Longtime NFL QB Tarvaris Jackson dies in car crash
					

Jackson played 10 seasons in the NFL, including stints as the starter for the Minnesota Vikings and Seattle Seahawks.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anthony Causi has died.








						Popular NYC sports photographer dead at 48 from COVID-19
					

Anthony Causi, a highly skilled and exceedingly popular sports photographer for The New York Post who covered the city’s teams for 25 years, died Sunday from the new coronavirus.  Many of New York’s professional teams and several players posted messages on Twitter expressing sadness, condolences...




					news.yahoo.com
				





Sent from my iPad


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Danny Goldman, who was in _Young Frankenstein _and did the voice of Brainy Smurf, died yesterday of a stroke.  He was 80.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hank Steinbrenner has died.








						Hank Steinbrenner, Yankees co-owner, dead at 63
					

Hank Steinbrenner, general partner and co-chairperson of the Yankees, died early Tuesday morning at his Clearwater, Fla., residence due to a long-standing health issue surrounded by family members.…




					nypost.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jimmy Webb has died.








						Debbie Harry, Joan Jett, Slash, Billie Joe Armstrong, Alice Cooper mourn death of punk fashion icon Jimmy Webb
					

The Trash and Vaudeville legend, who styled everyone from Beyoncé to Iggy Pop, was 62.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ralif Redhammer

Sad news. Jimmy was a legend of NYC. Walking into Trash and Vaudeville, Jimmy was always an electric presence.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Jimmy Webb has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie Harry, Joan Jett, Slash, Billie Joe Armstrong, Alice Cooper mourn death of punk fashion icon Jimmy Webb
> 
> 
> The Trash and Vaudeville legend, who styled everyone from Beyoncé to Iggy Pop, was 62.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lee Konitz has died.








						Lee Konitz, Prolific And Influential Jazz Saxophonist, Dies At 92
					

Konitz was devoted to improvisation and played on more than 100 albums over a seven-decade career, including the historic sessions that became Miles Davis' album Birth of the Cool.




					www.npr.org


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Keiji Fujiwara, a prolific voice actor in Japan, died Sunday from cancer.  He was 55.  

Most recently, he worked on the Final Fantasy VII remake.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Brian Dennehy died yesterday.  He was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer and journalist Luis Sepulveda died today of coronavirus.  He was 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Howard Finkel, announcer for the WWE, died today.  He was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Animator and artist Gene Deitch, who worked on the Tom and Jerry cartoon series, died today.  He was 95.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paul O’Neill has died.








						Former Treasury Secretary Paul O'Neill Dies At 84
					

O'Neill served in the Bush administration in 2001 and 2002 but was fired after opposing tax cuts. He later collaborated on a book critical of the administration.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ranjit Chowdhry has died.








						Ranjit Chowdhry Dies: ‘The Office’ And ‘Prison Break’ Star Was 64
					

Ranjit Chowdhry, a Bollywood actor who crossed over to the US mainstream, died Wednesday at a Mumbai hospital. He was 64-years-old and suffered a ruptured ulcer that required emergency surgery, according to reports. Chowdhry had returned to India for some dental work, but then was trapped there...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Tom Lester, possibly last surviving cast member of Green Acres, has passed away at 81.









						Tom Lester, the Wide-Eyed Farmhand Eb Dawson on ‘Green Acres,’ Dies at 81
					

Tom Lester, the gawky Mississippi native who appeared as the friendly Hooterville farmhand Eb Dawson on the madcap CBS sitcom ‘Green Acres,’ has died. He was 81.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Peter Beard has died.








						Wildlife photographer Peter Beard found dead near his home
					

Artist, adventurer and celebrated wildlife photographer Peter Beard was found dead in woods near his cliff-side home at the tip of Long Island nearly a month after his family reported him missing. “He died where he lived: in nature,” his family said in a statement posted on Beard’s website...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shirley Knight has died.








						Shirley Knight, Oscar Nominee and ‘Sweet Bird of Youth’ Actress, Dies at 83
					

Shirley Knight, who was twice Oscar nominated for best supporting actress, for "The Dark at the Top of the Stairs" (1960) and "Sweet Bird of Youth" (1962), and won a Tony and three Emmys, died on Wednesday of natural causes in San Marcos, Texas. She was 83. Her daughter, actress Kaitlin Hopkins...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Aeson

Harold Reid of The Statler Brothers passed away.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jorge Camara has passed.








						Former HFPA President Jorge Camara Dies at 84
					

Jorge Camara, the former president of the Hollywood Foreign Press Association, died on Friday. He was 84. “It is with great regret that I have to let you know of the passing of our dear friend and colleague, Jorge Camara,” said the HFPA in a statement. “Jorge passed away peacefully yesterday...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gene Dynarski has passed.








						Gene Dynarski, ‘Seinfeld’ and ‘Star Trek’ Actor, Dies at 86
					

Gene Dynarski, who appeared as Izzy Mandelbaum Jr. on “Seinfeld” and on the original “Star Trek” television series, has died. He was 86. Dynarski died on Feb. 27 at a rehabilitation center in Studio City, his friend, playwright Ernest Kearney announced. The actor starred in the 1997 “Seinfeld”...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dimitri Diatchenko has died.








						Actor Dimitri Diatchenko of 'Sons of Anarchy' dies at 52 | CNN
					

Actor Dimitri Diatchenko, best known as Uri on "Chernobyl Diaries," was found dead in his home in Daytona Beach, Florida, police say.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ashley Ross has died.








						'Little Women: Atlanta' star Ms. Minnie dies after car crash | CNN
					

Reality television star Ashley Ross, known as Ms. Minnie on Lifetime's "Little Women: Atlanta," died Monday from injuries sustained in a car accident, her publicist Liz Dixson told CNN.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Irrfan Khan has died.








						'Slumdog Millionaire' and 'Life of Pi' star Irrfan Khan dies at 53
					

Irrfan Khan, star of Oscar-winning movies including Slumdog Millionaire and Life of Pi, has died at the age of 53.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marty & Nancy Smith have been killed.








						Motocross hall of famer Marty Smith and wife Nancy killed in dune buggy crash
					

The Smiths were killed after the buggy flipped over on Monday.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Bobby Lewis, who had a #1 hit with "Tossin' and Turnin'", died Tuesday.  He was 95.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tony Allen has died.








						Tony Allen, Pioneering Afrobeat Drummer, Dead at 79
					

"Without Tony Allen, there would be no Afrobeat," Fela Kuti once said of legendary Africa '70 drummer




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sam Lloyd, best known for playing Ted the lawyer from _Scrubs,_ died today of a brain tumor.  He was 56.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ryan Wetnight has died.








						Former Bears tight end Ryan Wetnight died on Friday morning
					

Wetnight was 49 years old.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## freyar

Physics Nobel Laureate Philip Anderson has passed. He is known for ground breaking theoretical work on magnetism, localization of electrons by impurities in materials, and superconductivity. His work on superconductivity was a very important influence for Higgs's prediction of the Standard Model Higgs boson.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Matt Keough has died.








						Matt Keough, former Oakland Athletics pitcher and 'Real Housewives' figure, dies at 64 | CNN
					

Matt Keough, a former major league pitcher and an occasional figure on "Real Housewives of Orange County," died Friday at the age of 64. The cause was not made public.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Roger Horchow has died.









						Roger Horchow, Dallas-Based Mail-Order Magnate And Broadway Producer, Dies At 91
					

He met George Gershwin as a child and fell in love with his music. He went on to sell luxury goods by mail order like no one else — and then created one…




					www.keranews.org


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Don Shula, the winningest coach in NFL history, died today.  He was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Candy Groves has passed.








						Singer-songwriter Cady Groves dies at age 30
					

The "This Little Girl" singer, whom her brother said died of "natural causes," is the third member of her family to die at age 30 or younger.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Matty Simmons, who co-founded _National Lampoon _magazine and produced National Lampoon movies, died last Wednesday.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Millie Small, who sang "My Boy Lollipop", died yesterday of a stroke.  She was 73.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Florian Schneider, one of the founders of Kraftwerk has died at age 73. Was appearantly cancer-related.

Rolling Stones magazine


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael Keenan has died.








						Michael Keenan Dies: ‘Picket Fences’, ‘Dallas’ Actor Was 80
					

Michael Keenan, an actor who played Mayor Bill Pugen on CBS 1990s series Picket Fences and Baron van Swieten in the 1999 Broadway revival of Amadeus, died April 30 at the Motion Picture & Television Fund Country House and Hospital in Woodland Hills, CA from non-COVID natural causes. His death...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dave Greenfield has died.








						Dave Greenfield: The Stranglers keyboard player dies at 71
					

Long-time band member Dave Greenfield dies at the age of 71 after contracting Covid-19.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Brian Howe of Bad Company died yesterday of a heart attack.  He was 66.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Magician Roy Horn of Siegfried & Roy died today from coronavirus.  He was 75.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Natalia Harris has died.








						Model Natalia Harris, who re-learned how to walk after bone cancer, dies at 24
					

After being diagnosed with osteosarcoma at the age of 12, Harris had to re-learn to walk in order to accomplish her dream of becoming a runway model.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Little Richard, bombastic rock and roll pioneer, has died.









						Little Richard, rock'n'roll pioneer, dies aged 87
					

His 1955 song Tutti Frutti, with the lyric ‘awopbopaloobop alopbamboom’, and a series of follow-up records helped establish the genre and influence a multitude of other musicians




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Andre Harrell has died.








						Andre Harrell, Founding Father Of Hip-Hop Soul, Dead At 59
					

Andre Harrell, a record executive who shepherded the careers of Mary J. Blige and Sean "Diddy" Combs and combined the sounds of R&B and hip-hop with his label, Uptown Records, has died.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mary Pratt Rockford has died.








						Mary Pratt, Rockford Peaches pitcher of ‘A League of Their Own’ fame, dies at 101
					

Mary Pratt was the last living member of the 1943 Rockford Peaches.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Soul singer Betty Wright died today.  She was 66.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paul Vasquez has died.








						'Double rainbow guy' Paul L. Vasquez dies, aged 57
					

Vasquez, one of the earliest viral stars of the internet, passed away on Saturday.




					www.cnet.com


----------



## billd91

Comedian Jerry Stiller has passed away.









						Actor and comedian Jerry Stiller has died of natural causes, Ben Stiller says | CNN
					

Actor and comedian Jerry Stiller has died due to natural causes, his son, actor Ben Stiller said in a tweet. He was 92.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book writer Martin Pasko died Sunday.  He was 65.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Iepe Rubingh, who co-created chess boxing, died last Friday.  He was 45.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zach Hoffpauir has died.








						Former Stanford player Zach Hoffpauir dies
					

Hoffpauir was set to coach at Northern Colorado in 2020. He was 26.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jorge Santana has died.








						Guitarist Jorge Santana, younger brother of Carlos Santana, has died aged 68
					

Santana played with Latin rock act Malo as well as performed and recorded with his brother




					www.guitarworld.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Astrid Kirchherr, who photographed the Beatles, died Wednesday.  She was 81.


----------



## billd91

Fred Willard, comedy actor who appeared in a LOT of Christopher Guest films, has died.









						Fred Willard, 'Best in Show' and 'A Mighty Wind' Actor, Dead at 86
					

Prolific comic actor and master of mockumentaries starred in Modern Family and Everybody Loves Raymond alongside Waiting for Guffman and This Is Spinal Tap




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Snarf Zagyg

Fred Willard.

simply the greatest.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Phyllis George has died.








						Phyllis George, Trailblazing NFL Reporter and Former Miss America Winner, Dies at 70
					

Phyllis George, a former Miss America winner who went on to become one of the first female broadcasters covering the NFL — and later, the First Lady of Kentucky — died Thursday at the age of 70. Her ex-husband, John Y. Brown Jr., told the Lexington Herald-Leader on Saturday she had suffered from...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lynn Shelton has died.








						Lynn Shelton, Director of ‘Mad Men’ and ‘Glow’ Episodes, Dies at 54
					

Director and producer Lynn Shelton, who stewarded several popular indie films, including “Humpday,” and also directed a number of episodes for prominent TV shows like “Glow” and “Mad Men,” has died from a previously undisclosed blood disorder, her publicist said on Saturday. She was 54.Shelton’s...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ryujin

Indie film director Lynne Shelton has passed away. She was 54.









						Lynn Shelton, Director of ‘Humpday’ and ‘Little Fires Everywhere,’ Dies at 54
					

Lynn Shelton, an indie filmmaker who helped popularize the mumblecore genre with works such as “Humpday” and “Your Sister’s Sister,” died Friday of a blood disorder.  …




					variety.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frank Bielec has died.








						'Trading Spaces' designer Frank Bielec dies of heart attack at 72 | CNN
					

Designer Frank Bielec of TLC's "Trading Spaces" has died after a heart attack, according to a family member.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor Geno Silva, best known for playing the Skull in _Scarface, _died May 9 of frontotemporal degeneration.  He was 72.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ken Osmond has died.








						Ken Osmond, ‘Leave It to Beaver’ Star Who Played Eddie Haskell, Dies at 76
					

Ken Osmond, best known for his role as the troublemaker Eddie Haskell on the television comedy "Leave It to Beaver," died on Monday morning. He was 76. Sources tell Variety Osmond died at his Los Angeles home surrounded by family members. The cause of death is unknown. "He was an incredibly kind...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gregory Boyce and his girlfriend Natalie Adepoju were found dead on May 13.








						‘Twilight’ Actor Gregory Tyree Boyce Dies at 30
					

“Twilight” actor Gregory Tyree Boyce was found dead on May 13, alongside his girlfriend Natalie Adepoju, according to the Las Vegas Medical Examiner. Boyce was 30 years old and Adepoju was 27.The cause of death for both individuals is still pending.“Greg’s cousin woke up and noticed that Greg’s...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Annie Glenn, the widow of John Glenn who became an activist for the disabled after overcoming a stutter, died today from coronavirus.  She was 100.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ravi Zacharias has died.








						Ravi Zacharias, Christian evangelist, dies at 74 | CNN
					

Ravi Zacharias, who spent his life defending Christianity through books and lectures, has died. He was 74.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Willie Kahaiali'i has died. 








						Hawaiian music legend Willie K dies after lengthy cancer battle
					

His wife tells Hawaii News Now he died peacefully Monday night.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hagen Mills has committed suicide.








						Hagen Mills, ‘Baskets’ Actor, Dies at 29 in Attempted Murder-Suicide
					

Hagen Mills, an actor best known for his role in the pilot of "Baskets," died in an attempted murder-suicide on Tuesday evening. He was 29. Mills was discovered by police when officers responded to reports of a shooting in Mayfield, Ky., at 5:45 p.m. After investigating, it was determined that...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

William Roosevelt Jerman has died.








						Former White House employee who served 11 presidents dies of coronavirus at 91
					

Wilson Roosevelt Jerman, who began working at the White House in 1957, was "a lovely man," former President George W. Bush told NBC News.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kumiko Okae has died.








						Studio Ghibli and Pokémon voice actor Kumiko Okae dies from Covid-19
					

She is best known for her voice work in the 2005 film 'Pokémon: Lucario' and the 'Mystery of Mew' as Jenny, along with anime classics 'The Dog of Flanders' and Studio Ghibli's 'The Cat Returns.'




					tbsnews.net


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hall of Fame NBA coach Jerry Sloan died today.  He was 78.  Sloan had been diagnosed with both Parkinson's disease and Lewy body dementia.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

GrayLinnorm said:


> Hall of Fame NBA coach Jerry Sloan died today.  He was 78.  Sloan had been diagnosed with both Parkinson's disease and Lewy body dementia.



A class act. Bummer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hana Kimura has died.








						Hana Kimura, Pro Wrestler and ‘Terrace House’ Cast Member, Dies at 22
					

UPDATED: Hana Kimura, a Japanese professional wrestler who was also a cast member on the most recent season of Netflix's reality show "Terrace House," has died, Variety has confirmed. She was 22. Stardom Wrestling, the organization Kimura was part of, issued a statement on the news on Friday...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hall of Fame basketball coach Eddie Sutton died yesterday.  He was 84.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joseph Bouasse Perfection has died.








						Joseph Bouasse Perfection: Former Roma player dies from heart attack aged 21
					

Former Roma player Joseph Bouasse Perfection has passed away aged just 21, it has been confirmed.The midfielder, who was picked up by the Serie A side following a successful trial back in 2016, suffered a heart attack and died on Sunday evening.A club statement read: “The club is desperately...




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jazz drummer Jimmy Cobb, who played on Miles Davis' album _Kind of Blue,_ died Sunday.  He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Herd, known in the sci-fi community for appearing in V, died today.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer and LGBT activist Larry Kramer died today.  He was 84.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bob Kulick has died.








						Guitarist Bob Kulick dead at 70: 'I know he is at peace now,' brother says
					

Bob Kulick -- a guitarist known for performing with KISS, Lou Reed and Meat Loaf -- has died. He was 70.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Actor Anthony James (Unforgiven, In the Heat of the Night) has passed due to cancer.









						Anthony James, ‘In the Heat of the Night’ and ‘Unforgiven’ Actor, Dies at 77
					

Anthony James, the lanky actor who frequently appeared as bad guys in films such as “In the Heat of the Night” and “Unforgiven,” has died at 77. James died of cancer on May 26, according to an obituary announcement from a funeral home in Cambridge, Massachusetts.James’ first film role was in the...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Christo, the artist known for wrapping objects in various materials, died today.  He was 84.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Thomas the Tank Engine narrator Michael Angelis had died. He was 76.









						Thomas the Tank Engine narrator Michael Angelis dies at 76
					

Michael Angelis, who narrated Thomas the Tank Engine series Thomas & Friends, died at his home on Saturday, his agent has confirmed




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hall of Fame boxer Curtis Cokes died last Friday.  He was 82.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John McCormack has died.








						John McCormack Dies From COVID-19: Veteran Off-Broadway Artistic Director, Mentor Was 61
					

John McCormack, a longtime behind-the-scenes force in Off Broadway theater, died Monday, May 18, at his home in Queens, New York from complications related to COVID-19. He was 61. McCormack's death was announced by Off Broadway's INTAR Theatre, where he was executive director. During a nearly...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hall of Fame football player and coach Pat Dye died today.  He was 80.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chris Beatty has been killed.








						Former Indiana football player Chris Beaty shot and killed in Indianapolis violence
					

Beaty was killed in one of several shootings in downtown Indianapolis over the weekend.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joey Image of the Misfits died today of liver cancer.  He was 63.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wes Unseld has died.








						NBA Hall of Famer and Washington Wizards legend Wes Unseld dies
					

Unseld played his entire career with the team and was a five-time All-Star.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Emmy winning actress Mary Pat Gleason died Tuesday of cancer.  She was 70.


----------



## billd91

Sweet bassist Steve Priest has died at 72.









						The Sweet bassist Steve Priest dies aged 72
					

Family did not share a cause of death for the glam rock star, who had 13 Top 20 hits in the 1970s




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer, songwriter, and record producer Rupert Hine died today of cancer.  He was 72.

Hine's song "Surface Tension" was played on MTV's first day of existence.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kurt Thomas has died.








						Kurt Thomas, first US man to win world gym title, dies at 64
					

Kurt Thomas, the first U.S. male gymnast to win a world championship gold medal, has died. Thomas' family said he died Friday. Kurt lived his life to the extreme, and I will be forever honored to be his wife,'' Beckie Thomas told International Gymnast Magazine.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Reche Caldwell has been killed.








						Former NFL wide receiver Reche Caldwell killed in shooting
					

Caldwell reportedly was robbed and died on his way to the hospital.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bonnie Pointer, a member of the Pointer Sisters who later had a solo career, died today.  She was 69.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paul "Tonka" Chapman has died.








						Former UFO Guitarist PAUL CHAPMAN Dead At 66
					

Paul Chapman, the Welsh rock guitarist best known for his work in UFO and WAYSTED, has died at the age of 66. His passing was confirmed by his son, who wrote on Paul's Facebook page: "It is with a heavy heart writing this, today is my dads 66th birthday. He passed away earlier this afternoon. He...




					www.blabbermouth.net


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jas Waters has committed suicide.








						This Is Us Writer Jas Waters' Cause of Death Revealed
					

Jas Waters died on June 9 at the age of 39




					people.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book writer Dennis O'Neil died yesterday.  He was 81.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

People's list of stars that have passed so far in 2020. Doesn't include folks on the more literary side of things or deeper nerd folks (like Denny O'Neil above).



			https://people.com/celebrity/stars-who-died-2020/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

President of Burundi Pierre Nkurunziza died June 8 of a heart attack.  He was 55.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British pianist and composer Keith Tippett died yesterday of a heart attack.  He was 72.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kim Jeong-hwan (a.k.a. Yohan) has died.








						K-pop boyband star Yohan dies aged 28
					

The cause of death is not known.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dame Vera Lynn died at age 103. She was the singer behind the WWII hit "We'll meet again"
BBC


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Luce Douady has died.








						French Olympic climbing hopeful Luce Douady, 16, dies after cliff fall
					

Luce Douady had a good chance of making the French Olympic team.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Vicki Wood has died.








						Vicki Wood, pioneering and record-setting race driver, dies at 101 - Autoblog
					

Vicki Wood's racing career is a plum subject for a documentary, because it's the kind of thing that only happens in movies. She died this month at age 101.




					www.autoblog.com


----------



## Ryujin

Actor Sir Ian Holm has died 









						'A great talent and a great man': 'Lord of the Rings' and 'Alien' star Ian Holm dead at 88
					

English actor Ian Holm, who is best known for his roles in "Lord of the Rings" and "Alien," has died at 88, his rep confirmed to USA TODAY.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Ryujin said:


> Actor Sir Ian Holm has died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'A great talent and a great man': 'Lord of the Rings' and 'Alien' star Ian Holm dead at 88
> 
> 
> English actor Ian Holm, who is best known for his roles in "Lord of the Rings" and "Alien," has died at 88, his rep confirmed to USA TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com



Surprised actually that he was as old as 88. Good for him - had a good life I think.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Max Tuerk gas died.








						Former USC standout OL Max Tuerk dies at 26 while hiking with parents
					

Tuerk earned All-Pac 12 honors with USC, and started at every offensive line position during his college career.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## trappedslider

Joel Schumacher, Director of Batman Films and ‘Lost Boys,’ Dies at 80
					

Joel Schumacher, costume designer-turned-director of films including “St. Elmo’s Fire,” “The Lost Boys” and “Falling Down,” as well as two “Batman&#8…




					variety.com
				




*Joel Schumacher, Director of Batman Films and ‘Lost Boys,’ Dies at 80*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Businessman Steve Bing committed suicide.  He was 55.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book artist Joe Sinnott died today.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Internet personality Siya Kakkar committed suicide Thursday.  She was 16.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Milton Glaser, who created the "I Love NY" slogan, died yesterday.  He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Animator Kelly Asbury died yesterday of abdominal cancer.  He was 60.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Producer Stuart Cornfeld died yesterday of cancer.  He was 67.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Author of _The Graduate_ novel, Charles Webb, passed on June 16. He was 81.









						Charles Webb Dies: Author Of ‘The Graduate’ Novel Was 81
					

Author Charles Webb, whose first novel The Graduate inspired the 1967 film, died June 16 in Eastbourne, England of a blood condition, according to his friend, journalist Jack Malvern. The Graduate was published in 1963, and was adapted into the Mike Nichols film starring Dustin Hoffman just four...




					ca.news.yahoo.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Eyes of Nine said:


> Author of _The Graduate_ novel, Charles Webb, passed on June 16. He was 81.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Webb Dies: Author Of ‘The Graduate’ Novel Was 81
> 
> 
> Author Charles Webb, whose first novel The Graduate inspired the 1967 film, died June 16 in Eastbourne, England of a blood condition, according to his friend, journalist Jack Malvern. The Graduate was published in 1963, and was adapted into the Mike Nichols film starring Dustin Hoffman just four...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca.news.yahoo.com



Huh. I learned today that he and I went to the same college. Which I guess means the Graduate's college was based on my little back east college. Here's more info on him for those who are interested. (PAYWALL) Charles Webb, Elusive Author of ‘The Graduate,’ Dies at 81


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Linda Cristal has died.








						Linda Cristal Dies: ‘The High Chaparral’ Actress Was 89
					

Linda Cristal, the Argentine-born actress who played Victoria Cannon, wife of Leif Erickson's stoic, heroic rancher Big John Cannon on NBC's popular 1967-71 Western The High Chaparral, died in her sleep at her Beverly Hills home Saturday. She was 89. Her death was reported to The New York Times...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Benny Mardones, who was popular in Syracuse, died today from Parkinson's disease.  He was 73.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Johnny Mandel, who wrote the theme for M*A*S*H, has died.  He was 94.


----------



## billd91

Carl Reiner, comedy legend, has passed away at 98.









						Carl Reiner, Comedy Legend and ‘Dick Van Dyke Show’ Creator, Dies at 98
					

Carl Reiner, the writer, producer, director and actor who was part of Sid Caesar’s legendary team and went on to create “The Dick Van Dyke Show” and direct several hit films, has …




					variety.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Journalist Hugh Downs, the former host of 20/20, died yesterday.  He was 99.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Popular video game streamer, Byron "Reckful" Bernstein, dead at age 31.









						Twitch Star Byron 'Reckful' Bernstein Dead At 31, Hours After Proposing To Girlfriend - Perez Hilton
					

The Twitch community is reeling over the death of a beloved player. It’s been reported that Byron “Reckful” Bernstein passed away this week at the age of 31. According to his brother, Gary Bernstein, it appears the popular gamer died of apparent suicide.  Related: Elizabeth Hurley & Son Pay...




					perezhilton.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Niels Vriendt has died.








						Belgian amateur Niels De Vriendt dies during first post-COVID-19 race in Belgium
					

20-year-old suffered reported heart failure during a practice race




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nick Cordero has died.








						Broadway Star Nick Cordero Dies
					

Over the course of 13 weeks, the Tony Award-nominated star woke up from a medically-induced coma and underwent a leg amputation due to COVID-19 complications




					people.com


----------



## Dioltach

Ennio Morricone has died.


----------



## trappedslider

Country rocker and fiddler Charlie Daniels dies at age 83


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sebastian Athie has died.








						Disney Star Sebastián Athie Dead at 24
					

Disney Channel Latin America confirmed news of his death on July 4, sharing in a statement, "Rest in peace, Sebas. Your art and your smile stay forever."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## trappedslider

Mary Kay Letourneau, teacher jailed for raping student, dies at 58
					

The former Burien teacher served time in jail for raping a 12-year-old student. She later married that student, Vili Fualaau. Letourneau died of cancer.




					www.king5.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alex Pullin has died.








						Snowboard world champion, Olympian Alex Pullin dies in spearfishing accident in Australia
					

Alex Pullin was the flag bearer for Australia at the 2014 Sochi Games.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Actress Kelly Preston has lost her fight with breast cancer at 57.









						Kelly Preston, Actress in 'SpaceCamp,' 'Jerry Maguire' and 'For Love of the Game,' Dies at 57 — The Hollywood Reporter
					

The actress, who most recently appeared opposite husband John Travolta in 'Gotti,' had been battling breast cancer for two years.




					apple.news


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nicole Thea has died.








						'Our hearts are broken': Pregnant YouTube star Nicole Thea dies at 24, family says
					

Pregnant YouTube star Nicole Thea has died at 24, her family stated on her Instagram page, writing,  "We are struggling to cope."



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Naya Rivera , one of the more talented members of _Glee, _has been found dead after missing for several days.  She was 33.


----------



## trappedslider

Grant Imahara, Host of ‘MythBusters’ and ‘White Rabbit Project,’ Dies at 49
					

Grant Imahara, an electrical engineer and roboticist who hosted the popular science show ‘MythBusters’ and most recently Netflix’s ‘White Rabbit Project,’ has died. He…




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Benjamin Keough, the grandson of Elvis Presley, committed suicide.  He was 27.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joanna Cole has died.








						'The Magic School Bus' Series Author Joanna Cole Has Died
					

The 75-year-old author of more than 250 books for children — including The Magic School Bus series, which became a beloved staple of PBS' children's programming, died July 12.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gayln Görg has died.








						Galyn Görg Dies: Actress On ‘The Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air’ And ‘Robocop 2’ Was 55
					

Galyn Görg, who was a regular on Fox's Sam Raimi series M.A.N.T.I.S. and appeared on The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air and in Robocop 2, died Tuesday, according to her representative. The actress died of cancer just one day before her 56th birthday. "Our beautiful Galyn has crossed over. She quietly...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Congressman and civil rights icon, John Lewis, has passed away. Rest in power, Congressman.








						Civil rights legend Rep. John Lewis dead at 80
					

John Robert Lewis, the son of sharecroppers who survived a brutal beating by police during a landmark 1965 march in Selma, Alabama, to become a towering figure of the civil rights movement and a longtime US congressman, has died after a six-month battle with cancer. He was 80.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ekaterina Alexandrovskaya has died.








						Ekaterina Alexandrovskaya, Olympic figure skater, dies at 20
					

Ekaterina Alexandrovskaya, an Australian Olympic pairs' figure skater, has died at age 20.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

C.T. Vivian has died.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Olympic skater Ekaterina Alexandrovskaya committed suicide.  She was 20.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Flossie Wong-Staal has died.








						Flossie Wong-Staal, Who Unlocked Mystery of H.I.V., Dies at 73 (Published 2020)
					

A molecular biologist, she helped establish the virus as the cause of AIDS, then cloned it and took it apart to understand how it evades the immune system.




					www.google.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nina Kapur has died.


			https://www.yahoo.com/cbs-york-reporter-nina-kapur-135741942.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daisha Riley has died.








						‘Good Morning America’ Producer Daisha Riley Dies at 35
					

“Good Morning America” producer Daisha Riley, remembered by colleagues for her “grit and grace,” died at the age of 35 “suddenly and unexpectedly,” host Michael Strahan told viewers on Tuesday.In a tribute segment, Strahan said the Emmy Award-winning producer was “funny and brilliant and, above...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stanley Robinson has died.









						Former UConn basketball star Stanley Robinson dies at 32
					

Robinson was known for his highlight-reel dunks at UConn.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Susie Zhao has been murdered.


			https://www.yahoo.com/body-professional-poker-player-susie-141130025.html


----------



## billd91

Elizabeth ‘Bo’ Black, the woman who turned Milwaukee’s Summerfest into the world’s largest music festival, has passed away.








						Elizabeth 'Bo' Black, 74, guided Summerfest in its early years and helped make it an international juggernaut
					

Under Bo Black's leadership, Summerfest grew from a local extravaganza to an international event.



					www.jsonline.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Peter Green has died.








						Fleetwood Mac blues guitarist Peter Green dies at 73
					

Peter Green, the dexterous blues guitarist who led the first incarnation of Fleetwood Mac in a career shortened by psychedelic drugs and mental illness, has died at 73.  A law firm representing his family, Swan Turton, announced the death in a statement Saturday.  Green also made a mark as a...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Regis Philbin has died at 88.








						Regis Philbin, Beloved Talk And Game Show Host, Dies At 88
					

Philbin, a born and bred New Yorker, was known for his contagious excitement and incomparable storytelling on screen.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Saxon, probably best known for _Enter the Dragon,_ died yesterday.  He was 84.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Olivia De Haviland has died.








						Obituary: Olivia de Havilland, star of Hollywood's Golden Age
					

Star of Gone With the Wind was one of the last big names from Hollywood's golden era.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Tonguez

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Olivia De Haviland has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obituary: Olivia de Havilland, star of Hollywood's Golden Age
> 
> 
> Star of Gone With the Wind was one of the last big names from Hollywood's golden era.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com




Oh wow, I didnt realise she was still alive. I once had a papillon who was named Arabella after the character de Haviland played in Captain Blood  I also remember her as Maid Marion, so for me she will always be remembered as the ingenue playing against Errol Flynns swashbuckling hero, a true beauty of her era...


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pianist Bent Fabric, who had a top 10 hit with "Alley Cat" in 1962, died today.  He was 95.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Malik Abdul Baset, a.k.a. Malik B, has died.








						Malik B., Early Member Of The Roots, Dies At 47
					

The Philadelphia rapper was part of the band's first four albums.




					www.npr.org


----------



## trappedslider

Former GOP presidential candidate Herman Cain dies after battle with coronavirus
					

Cain, a onetime presidential hopeful who was once considered by Trump for the Federal Reserve, is among the highest-profile public figures in the United States to have died from Covid-19.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Director Alan Parker died today.  He was 76.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mahlon Reyes has died.








						'Deadliest Catch' star Mahlon Reyes dies at age 38
					

The star reportedly suffered a heart attack and was removed from life support.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wilford Brimley has died.









						Wilford Brimley, Face of Quaker Oats & Diabetes Campaigns, Dead at 85
					

Brimley was a staple in the health and food ad space for years.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Hume, who won a Nobel Prize for the Northern Ireland peace process, died today.  He was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Reni Santoni has died.








						Reni Santoni Dies: ‘Seinfeld’ & ‘Dirty Harry’ Actor Was 81
					

Reni Santoni, the American film and TV actor who played Clint Eastwood's young partner in Dirty Harry and recurred as the pizza maker Poppie on Seinfeld, has died after a long illness. He was 81. TV producer Tracy Newman, a close friend of Santoni, confirmed the news on Facebook. “He had been...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Leon Fleisher has died.


----------



## trappedslider

Computer scientist Frances Allen, known for her work on compiling, dies at 88
					

Allen mentored other women in programming




					www.theverge.com


----------



## billd91

Brent Scrowcroft, National Security Advisor under both Ford and GHW Bush, died on August 6.









						Brent Scowcroft obituary
					

US national security adviser whose long career took in the evacuation of Saigon, Richard Nixon’s visit to China and the end of the cold war




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

James Harris has died.








						Wrestler James ‘Kamala’ Harris, the WWE’s ‘Ugandan Giant,’ dies at 70
					

He wrestled the sport’s biggest superstars, including Hulk Hogan, The Undertaker and André the Giant.




					nypost.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Trini Lopez died today from coronavirus.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sumner Redstone, who built the Viacom media empire, died yesterday.  He was 97.


----------



## billd91

British classical guitarist, Julian Bream, has passed away.








						Julian Bream, British classical guitarist, dies aged 87
					

Bream helped cement the guitar in the classical tradition with composers including Britten and Arnold writing for him




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ash Christian has passed.








						Ash Christian, Filmmaker and Emmy-Winning Producer, Dead at 35
					

Emmy-winning producer, director and actor Ash Christian has passed away. According to multiple reports, he died in his sleep on Thursday, Aug. 13, in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ben Cross has died.








						Ben Cross Dies: ‘Chariots Of Fire’, ‘Star Trek’ & ‘First Knight’ Star Was 72
					

Ben Cross, the English actor best known for his portrayal of the British Olympic athlete Harold Abrahams in the 1981 Best Picture Oscar winner Chariots of Fire and as Sarek in the 2009 reboot Star Trek, died today in Vienna after a short illness. He was 72. The veteran stage and screen star's...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jack Sherman has died.








						Early Red Hot Chili Peppers guitarist Jack Sherman dead at 64
					

“He was a unique dude and we thank him for all times good, bad and in between. Peace on the boogie platform," the band wrote on Instagram.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frankie Banali has died.








						Quiet Riot's Frankie Banali Dead at 68
					

Drummer, who played on “Cum On Feel the Noize” and “Metal Health,” had been diagnosed with stage 4 pancreatic cancer last spring




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## billd91

Musician Justin Townes Earle has passed away.








						Singer-Songwriter Justin Townes Earle Dies at 38
					

Justin Townes Earle, an acclaimed singer-songwriter in the Americana/alt-country field and the son of Steve Earle, has died at age 38, according to an announcement on his social media accounts. &#8…




					variety.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

B-movie actress Lori Nelson (_Revenge of the Creature_) died today.  She was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Riley Gale has passed.








						Power Trip lead singer Riley Gale dead at 34: ‘Larger than life rock star’
					

The musician's cause of death has not been disclosed.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joe Ruby, a former animator for Hanna-Barbara who later co-founded Ruby-Spears, died yesterday.  He was 87.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

GrayLinnorm said:


> Joe Ruby, a former animator for Hanna-Barbara who later co-founded Ruby-Spears, died yesterday.  He was 87.



Ohhh - his studio created _Thundarr _


----------



## Ryujin

Chadwick Boseman has died. So young.



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/chadwick-boseman-black-panther-dead-1.5704780


----------



## Alzrius

Ryujin said:


> Chadwick Boseman has died. So young.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/chadwick-boseman-black-panther-dead-1.5704780




What a heartbreaking tragedy.


----------



## Umbran

Alzrius said:


> What a heartbreaking tragedy.




Yes, but let us take a moment to realize what a complete badass he was.  He was diagnosed in 2016.  Which means, he made Black Panther _while battling stage III cancer_!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Umbran said:


> Yes, but let us take a moment to realize what a complete badass he was.  He was diagnosed in 2016.  Which means, he made Black Panther _while battling stage III cancer_!



IOW, he was well cast in his role.


----------



## Zardnaar

Clifford Robinson, NBA star and Survivor Cagayan . Cancer.









						Blazers, UConn star Clifford Robinson dies at 53
					

Clifford Robinson, who spent 18 seasons in the NBA with the Trail Blazers, Suns, Pistons, Warriors and Nets, has died at the age of 53, UConn confirmed Saturday.




					www.google.com


----------



## doctorbadwolf

Dannyalcatraz said:


> IOW, he was well cast in his role.



Very. The mourning on twitter and instagram is heart-wrenching. 
He was a King among men.


----------



## trappedslider

Linda Hamilton’s twin sister Leslie dies at age 63
					

Leslie Hamilton died unexpectedly Aug. 22.




					www.nydailynews.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tom Sever has died.








						Mets legend Tom Seaver dies at 75 after battle with dementia
					

The Hall of Famer dropped out of public life after his dementia diagnosis last year.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eric Morillo has died.








						DJ Erick Morillo known for 'I Like To Move It' dead at 49 | CNN
					

'I Like To Move It' DJ Erick Morillo has died at 49, according to Miami Beach Police.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bruce Williamson, a member of the Temptations, died yesterday of coronavirus.  He was almost 50.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Kevin Dobson, who was on _Kojak _and _Knots Landing,_ died yesterday of a heart attack.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hall of Fame baseball player Lou Brock died yesterday.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shanna Hogan has died.








						Shanna Hogan, best-selling true-crime author, dies at 37 a week after pool accident
					

"Her light, though, will continue to shine on us all," said Hogan's mentor Christia Gibbons. "We are better people for having had her in our lives."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ronald Bell, co-founder of Kool and the Gang, died today.  He was 68.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dame Diana Rigg has died.
BBC


----------



## Richards

Alas, this time "Mrs. Peel, we're needed" came not from John Steed but Heaven....

Diana Rigg was my first TV crush.  I've been rewatching the DVD set of the John Steed/Emma Peel seasons of _The Avengers _for the past week, too.  A sad day.

Johnathan


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Edna Wright, lead singer of the Honey Cone and sister of Darlene Love, died yesterday.  She was 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Toots Hibbert, who came up with the name reggae, died last Friday.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Michael Lonsdale, who played Sir Hugo Drax in _Moonraker,_ died today.  He was 89.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Terry Goodkind has passed according to this Facebook post.
Here's another article.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Winston Groom, author of Forrest Gump, has died.


----------



## billd91

Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Champion Of Gender Equality, Dies At 87 — NPR
					

Ginsburg, the second woman to serve on the Supreme Court, died from complications from cancer. Her death will set in motion what promises to be a tumultuous political battle over who will succeed her.




					apple.news


----------



## billd91

billd91 said:


> Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Champion Of Gender Equality, Dies At 87 — NPR
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, the second woman to serve on the Supreme Court, died from complications from cancer. Her death will set in motion what promises to be a tumultuous political battle over who will succeed her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news




This is extremely bad news.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

billd91 said:


> This is extremely bad news.



I’m more worried for the future than I’ve been in a while.

Not to mention that she was legitimately a hero. 

Damn it.


----------



## trappedslider

billd91 said:


> Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Champion Of Gender Equality, Dies At 87 — NPR
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, the second woman to serve on the Supreme Court, died from complications from cancer. Her death will set in motion what promises to be a tumultuous political battle over who will succeed her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news



2020 is now the worse year ever


----------



## Eyes of Nine

trappedslider said:


> 2020 is now the worse year ever



By like a very long margin.


----------



## Aeson

A dark day in America.


----------



## Eltab

Chuck Norris learned how to be tough from RBG.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Lee Kerslake Has Died.*








						Lee Kerslake, Ozzy Osbourne and Uriah Heep Drummer, Dead at 73
					

Drummer played on Blizzard of Ozz and Diary of a Madman




					www.rollingstone.com
				





Sent from my iPad


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pamela Hutchinson of the Emotions died last Friday.  She was 61.


----------



## ccs

9/20/2020
My Sunday gaming group dissolved itself after nearly twelve years.

Main cause of dissolution?  A Republican.
General - How Was Your Last Session?


----------



## Khelon Testudo

Ron Cobb, science fiction artist, set designer for ALIEN and Star Wars, has died.

And to my everlasting regret, I had no idea he was living in my city.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jackie Stallone has died.








						Jackie Stallone, celebrity astrologer, Sylvester Stallone's eccentric mother, dies at 98
					

Jackie Stallone, the colorful mother of Sylvester Stallone, died Monday at age 98. She was a "true revolutionary gal," wrote musician son Frank.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tommy DeVito, a founding member of the Four Seasons, died yesterday.  He was 92.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

GrayLinnorm said:


> Tommy DeVito, a founding member of the Four Seasons, died yesterday.  He was 92.




Coronavirus as cause of death.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gale Sayers, a Pro Football Hall of Fame running back, died today.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ang Rita Sherpa, who climbed Mount Everest the most times, died Monday from complications of a stroke.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Timothy Ray Brown, the first person to be cured of AIDS, died yesterday of leukemia.  He was 54.


----------



## trappedslider

Mac Davis, Country Singer and Elvis Presley Songwriter, Dead at 78
					

Singer-songwriter wrote Elvis Presley’s indelible “In the Ghetto” alongside solo hits like “Baby Don’t Get Hooked on Me” and “Stop and Smell the Roses&#822…




					www.rollingstone.com
				












						Helen Reddy, best known for her 1972 hit "I Am Woman," has died at 78
					

Reddy was the first Australian to win a Grammy Award.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thomas Jefferson Byrd has been killed.









						Thomas Jefferson Byrd, Actor in Spike Lee Films, Killed in Atlanta
					

Thomas Jefferson Byrd, an actor in several of Spike Lee's films, was killed in Atlanta on Saturday, the Atlanta Police Department confirmed to Variety. He was 70.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Clark Middleton has passed.








						Clark Middleton, Actor in ‘The Blacklist,’ ‘Twin Peaks,’ Dies at 63
					

Actor, director and producer Clark Middleton, who appeared in “Kill Bill Vol. 2,” “The Blacklist” and “Snowpiercer,” died Sunday as a result of West Nile Virus, his wife Elissa confirmed. He was 63. "With heavy hearts we announce the passing of a life eminently worthy of celebration: Clark...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Jay Johnstone, former LA Dodger, has passed at 74 due to coronavirus.









						Former Dodgers Outfielder, Two-Time World Series Champ Jay Johnstone Dies Of COVID-19 Complications
					

Former Dodgers outfielder and two-time World Series champion Jay Johnstone has died of COVID-19 complications, it was announced on Monday.




					losangeles.cbslocal.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

More LA Dodgers deaths. Ron Perranoski, left handed reliever in the 60's has passed after a long illness. He was 84.








						Perranoski, 2-time WS champ with Dodgers, dies
					

Ron Perranoski, the left-handed relief pitcher who helped the Dodgers win two titles in the 1960s, has died at age 84.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Make it a triple. "Sweet" Lou Johnson of the LA Dodgers has passed. He was 86.








						Johnson, who helped Dodgers win '65 Series, dies
					

"Sweet" Lou Johnson, who hit a key home run for the victorious Los Angeles Dodgers in Game 7 of the 1965 World Series and scored the only run in Sandy Koufax's perfect game the same year, has died. He was 86.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

MLB Hall of Famer and St. Louis Cardinal great Bob Gibson died on October 2 from pancreatic cancer. He was 84.








						Dave Stewart mourns death of Bob Gibson, Hall of Fame Cardinals pitcher
					

The baseball world lost a legend on Friday when Bob Gibson died at the age of 84.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Ulfgeir

Eddie Van Halen has died from throat cancer. Aged 65.








						Eddie Van Halen Dead at 65 from Cancer
					

Eddie Van Halen has died at age 65.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Umbran

Ulfgeir said:


> Eddie Van Halen has died from throat cancer. Aged 65.




Damnit 2020!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ulfgeir said:


> Eddie Van Halen has died from throat cancer. Aged 65.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Van Halen Dead at 65 from Cancer
> 
> 
> Eddie Van Halen has died at age 65.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



I was driving back home and the radio station played a wall of Van Halen tunes.  They announced his death just as I was getting home.

...same damn way I found out about SRV’s passing.


----------



## Eltab

Ulfgeir said:


> Eddie Van Halen has died from throat cancer. Aged 65.



Another guitar gently weeps.  (Well, this one not so gently)
and, Janie's Crying.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was driving back home and the radio station played a wall of Van Halen tunes.  They announced his death just as I was getting home.
> 
> ...same damn way I found out about SRV’s passing.




SRV ???


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ulfgeir said:


> SRV ???



Stevie Ray Vaughan.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Johnny Nash, best known for "I Can See Clearly", died today.  He was 80.


----------



## Eltab

"If you believe in forever / Then life is just a one-night stand.
If there's a Rock'N'Roll heaven / Then you know they've got a hell of a band"


----------



## Zardnaar

Not the biggest Van Halen fan in the world but I have 5 of there albums.


Not my favorite song but possibly my favorite video. Maybe Poundcake idk.


----------



## Ed_Laprade

I saw that baseball's Whity Ford has died.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hall of Fame second baseman Joe Morgan died yesterday.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Conchata Ferrell (_Two and a Half Men_) died yesterday from cardiac arrest.  She was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony-nominated actor Anthony Chisholm died yesterday.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Spencer Davis of the Spencer Davis Group died yesterday.  He was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony Lewis of the Outfield died yesterday.  He was 62.


----------



## Ryujin

James "The Amazing" Randi, retired stage magician and well known skeptic, died on Oct. 20. He and his debunking will be sorely missed.









						James Randi, Magician and Paranormal Debunker, Dies at 92
					

Illusionist known as "The Amazing Randi" also founded Committee for Skeptical Inquiry




					www.thewrap.com


----------



## billd91

Word on the GaryCon Facebook page is that Len Lakofka died today, 10/23/2020. Details will reportedly be forthcoming.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

Ryujin said:


> James "The Amazing" Randi, retired stage magician and well known skeptic, died on Oct. 20. He and his debunking will be sorely missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Randi, Magician and Paranormal Debunker, Dies at 92
> 
> 
> Illusionist known as "The Amazing Randi" also founded Committee for Skeptical Inquiry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thewrap.com




"Someone should debunk this and make sure he is not pulling a fast one on us" is the first thing I thought when I saw the headline.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer Jerry Jeff Walker, who wrote "Mr. Bojangles", died yesterday of cancer.  He was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lee Kun-hee, the chairman of Samsung, died after a long illness.  He was 78.


----------



## ccs

My friend & fellow gamer Dan Welch died in his sleep several weeks back of a heart attack.
He was 50.
We'd been friends, rpg party members, & board game/miniature wargaming oponants for 31 years.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Emmy-winning screenwriter William Blinn, who wrote _Brian's Song, Roots, _and _Purple Rain, _died last Thursday.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country songwriter Billy Joe Shaver died today.  He was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Leanza Cornett, a former Miss America and reporter for _Entertainment Tonight _died today from injuries sustained in a fall.  She was 49.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Football player Jimmy Orr died yesterday.  He was 85.


----------



## Dioltach

Sean Connery has passed away, age 90.


----------



## R_J_K75

Dioltach said:


> Sean Connery has passed away, age 90.



90, thats a good run right?  He stoically just faded out of the spotlight.  IIRC the League of Extraordinary Gentlemen was his last movie, and they tried like hell to get him back for Kingdom of the Crystal Skulls and he told them to take a hike.


----------



## R_J_K75

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was driving back home and the radio station played a wall of Van Halen tunes.  They announced his death just as I was getting home.
> 
> ...same damn way I found out about SRV’s passing.



Im still amazed 25 days later at how many people are still telling stories and paying tribute to EVH.  Theyre still not sure what to do about a public tribute and a formal funeral for him as far as Ive read.  

This is great.









						Canadian Artist Paints EDDIE VAN HALEN Memorial Mural
					

An artist in Canada has paid tribute to legendary VAN HALEN guitarist Eddie Van Halen with a mural. Airbrush artist Paul Archer painted the mural on the back wall of Archer Airbrushing shop in Victoria, British Columbia. Archer, who was a huge fan of VAN HALEN and got to know members of the band...




					www.blabbermouth.net


----------



## Eltab

Dioltach said:


> Sean Connery has passed away, age 90.



Best Connery line: in _Last Crusade_ during one of the pulp action hijinks he says deadpan to Indiana Jones "Things like this never happen to me".
Audience reaction: "Yeah right Mr. Bond"


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nikki McKibben, an _American Idol _contestant, died of an aneurysm.  She was 42.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Martin McKenna, illustrator for Games Workshop and others dies age 51.
Here's his gallery.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eddie Hassell, who appeared in _Surface _and _The Kids Are Alright, _was shot by a carjacker.  He was 30.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Adult film star Jenteal has died, apparently from surgical complications.  She was 44.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Sessions has died.








						John Sessions, actor and comedian, dies aged 67
					

The actor and comedian John Sessions has died at the age of 67, his agent has confirmed. Sessions, who was best known for his appearances on TV panel-shows such as Whose Line is it Anyway?, passed away from a heart attack on Monday. In a statement issued at midday on Tuesday, his agent Alex...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ken Hensley of Uriah Heep died yesterday.  He was 75.


----------



## billd91

Actor Geoffrey Palmer has died at 93. If you watched any PBS in recent decades, you pretty much can't have missed him.









						As Time Goes By actor Geoffrey Palmer dies aged 93
					

Palmer was best known for roles in sitcoms including The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin and Butterflies




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Norm Crosby died yesterday.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alex Trebek, the longtime host of _Jeopardy, _lost his battle with pancreatic cancer.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hall of Fame hockey player and announcer Howie Meeker died today.  He was 97.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ken Spears, the other half of the animation team Ruby-Spears, died last Friday of Lewy body dementia.  He was 82.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jonathan Sacks has died.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hall of Fame basketball player Tommy Heinsohn died today.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Candido Camero, the "father of modern conga drumming", died November 7.  He was 99.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Football player Titus Davis died today from renal medullary carcinoma.  He was 27.


----------



## Nytmare

Just found out that Jeff Ibach, @DM_Jeff passed away this past Sunday. 

Jeff did freelance writing for a handful of different companies and ran my sister and bother-in-law's main D&D games for the last dozen or so years. I didn't know him well, but I had the pleasure of sitting in on a fair share of games with him over various holiday visits and he will be missed.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Soumitra Chatterjee, who appeared in films by Satyajit Ray, died today from coronavirus.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Daytona 500 winner Jim Pace died last Friday from coronavirus.  He was 59.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ben Watkins has died.








						'MasterChef Junior' star Ben Watkins, 14, dead from rare form of cancer
					

Watkins appeared on season six of the culinary show and was a fan-favorite.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jake Scott has died.








						Jake Scott, Super Bowl MVP of Dolphins' perfect 1972 season, dies
					

A big-time big-game player, Scott accounted for four turnovers in two Dolphins Super Bowl wins.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Patrick Quinn, co-creator of the Ice Bucket Challenge, died yesterday.  He was 37.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dena Dietrich, who played Mother Nature in ads for Chiffon margarine, died last Saturday.  She was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Dinkins, former mayor of New York City, died yesterday.  He was 93.


----------



## Dioltach

Former France rugby international Christophe Dominici has died, age 48.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer Hal Ketchum died yesterday of dementia.  He was 67.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David Maas has died.








						David Maas, part of iconic 'Quick Change' NBA halftime show, dies of COVID-19
					

David Maas, half of the famous David & Dania Quick Change act that wowed NBA audiences for years, has died of COVID-19 at age 57.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Gilbert Getty has died.








						J Paul Getty's grandson found dead in Texas hotel room
					

John Gilbert Getty, a grandson of billionaire oil tycoon J Paul Getty, has been found dead in a hotel room in San Antonio, Texas. The death of the 52-year-old composer, who was the heir to a $5 billion fortune, is the latest tragedy to be suffered by the Getty family whose history has been...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Diego Maradona has died.








						Argentine legend Maradona dies at 60
					

Argentine legend Diego Maradona has died at the age of 60, Matias Morla, Maradona's longtime agent, confirmed to EFE.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ed Murray has died.








						Bill Murray's Brother Ed, the Inspiration Behind Caddyshack , Dies: 'A True Family Man'
					

The 70-year-old actor's golf apparel company announced Ed's death on Monday




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Honestie Hodges has died.








						Honestie Hodges, Handcuffed by the Police at 11, Is Dead at 14
					

Honestie Hodges, who was handcuffed by the police outside her home in Grand Rapids, Michigan, when she was 11, a frightening incident that drew outrage and national headlines in 2017, died Sunday. She was 14.Her death, at the Helen DeVos Children's Hospital in Grand Rapids, was caused by...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Markus Paul has died.
Cowboys strength coach Markus Paul dies at 54 after medical emergency at team facility


----------



## MoonSong

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Diego Maradona has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argentine legend Maradona dies at 60
> 
> 
> Argentine legend Diego Maradona has died at the age of 60, Matias Morla, Maradona's longtime agent, confirmed to EFE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com



I'm worried because his loyal fans are congregating to honor his passing. And they aren't social distancing nor wearing masks...


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Civil rights activist Bruce Boynton, who inspired the Freedom Rides, died Monday.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Daria Nicolodi, who appeared in films by Dario Argento, and was the mother of his daughter Asia, died today.  She was 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James Wolfensohn, former president of the World Bank, died yesterday.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tony Hsieh has died.








						Tony Hsieh, iconic Las Vegas tech entrepreneur, dies aged 46
					

Tony Hsieh,  the former head of Zappos who catapulted the shoe company into the big leagues with a sale to Amazon and then used the proceeds of his success in a huge project kickstarting regeneration of a run-down part of Las Vegas, Nevada, with tech and wider business investments, has died at...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Camilla Wicks, an acclaimed violin prodigy and virtuoso, died November 25.  She was 92.


----------



## billd91

It is being reported that David Prowse, body of Darth Vader, has died at 85.








						David Prowse: Darth Vader actor and Green Cross Man dies aged 85
					

The English actor had the choice of playing Chewbacca or Darth Vader, and told George Lucas: "I'll have the villain's piece."




					news.sky.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

William & Blakely Harrell have died.








						NASCAR'S William 'Rowdy' Harrell and his wife died in a car crash while on their honeymoon | CNN
					

A NASCAR pit crew member and his new wife were killed in a car accident in the Florida Keys while celebrating their honeymoon.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## R_J_K75

David Prowse - Darth Vader


----------



## billd91

Sci-Fi author Ben Bova has died.








						Legendary Science Fiction Author Ben Bova Has Passed at the Age of 88
					

Scientist, Hugo Award winner, and prolific science fiction author and editor Ben Bova passed away on Sunday, November 29, 2020 at the age of 88, Tor.com is able to confirm. The author of more than …




					www.tor.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bova’s “Grand Tour” novel series detailing man’s early manned exploration of the solar system is one on my favorite Sci-fi series.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

I hope people don't get dinged for "negative" reactions in this thread. I just noticed the trophy:


> Shining light of the community​
> You've got 1,000 positive reactions. People really like you!



I'd hate for people reacting with feelings to the posts here to negatively impact folks who are posting. Is a sad face a "positive reaction"? Maybe @Dannyalcatraz knows as a mod?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don’t know, but it would be a good question to ask in Meta.









						Meta
					

If you have a problem, and no-one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire... The A-Team! Wait, no. Post comments and questions about the messageboards and other parts of EN World.




					www.enworld.org


----------



## billd91

Hugh Keays-Byrne, actor from more than one Mad Max, has died at 73.








						Hugh Keays-Byrne, Immortan Joe In Mad Max: Fury Road, Dies At 73
					

Hugh Keays-Byrne, the actor modern fans best remember as 'Immortan Joe' in Mad Max: Fury Road has [...]




					comicbook.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pat Patterson has died.








						WWE Hall of Famer Pat Patterson, the first gay wrestling superstar, dies at 79
					

Pat Patterson was the first wrestler to hold the Intercontinental title.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rafer Johnson has died.









						Rafer Johnson, Olympic decathlon champion, dies at 86
					

Rafer Johnson, who won the decathlon at the 1960 Rome Olympics and helped subdue Robert F. Kennedy’s assassin in 1968, died Wednesday. He was 86.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frank Carney, who co-founded Pizza Hut, died today.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eddie Benton-Banai, who co-founded the American Indian Movement, died Monday.  He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joe Luna has died.








						Joe Luna, L.A. comedian known as Joe El Cholo, dies after 'severe' COVID-19 battle
					

Comedian Joe Luna, who performed as Joe El Cholo, warned people on social media against dismissing COVID-19 as "a joke."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pioneering entertainment reporter David Sheehan died Wednesday.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Lander, best known for playing Squiggy in _Laverne & Shirley, _died yesterday from MS.  He was 73.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress and model Pamela Tiffin died December 2.  She was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former president of Uruguay Tabare Vazquez died yesterday.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paul Sarbanes, a senator from Maryland, died yesterday.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chuck Yeager, the first person to exceed the speed of sound, has died.  He was 97.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Doug Scott, who was part of the first UK team to reach the top of Mount Everest, died yesterday of cerebral lymphoma.  He was 79.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Natalie Desselle Reid has passed.








						Halle Berry pays tribute to 'B.A.P.S.' co-star Natalie Desselle Reid: 'I'll love you forever my sweet friend'
					

Halle Berry is paying tribute to her "B.A.P.S." co-star Natalie Desselle Reid after taking a minute to collect her thoughts.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Richards

Artist Richard Corben died on 2 Dec 20.  He did a lot of work for the magazines _Heavy Metal_, _Eerie_, and _Vampirella, _plus some album covers (like Meatloaf's "Bat Out of Hell").

Johnathan


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tommy "Tiny" Lister, a former NCAA champion, actor, and wrestler best known for playing Deebo on _Friday_, died today.  He was 62.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

World Cup winner Paolo Rossi died today.  He was 64.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dame Barbara Windsor of _EastEnders_ died yesterday.  She was 83.


----------



## billd91

Country singer Charlie Pride has died from COVID-19 complications.








						Country music legend Charley Pride dies at 86 from COVID-19 complications in Dallas
					

Pride was born in Sledge, Mississippi, in 1934 and would go on to become country music’s first Black superstar. He’s best known for hits “Kiss An Angel Good Mornin,” “…




					whnt.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Carol Sutton died Thursday from coronavirus; she was 76.


----------



## Richards

Spy novelist John le Carré died on 5 Dec 20 due to complications from pneumonia.  He was 89.

Johnathan


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ann Reinking, choreographer, Tony winner, and star of Broadway's _Chicago,_ died last Saturday.  She was 71.


----------



## trappedslider

Boba Fett Actor Jeremy Bulloch from Original ‘Star Wars’ Films Dies at 75
					

Bulloch played the iconic bounty hunter in "Empire Strikes Back" and "Return of the Jedi," but cameoed in other "Star Wars" properties.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Chad Stuart of Chad and Jeremy died today.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer K.T. Oslin died today.  She was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Doug Crane, an animator who worked on He-Man, Spider-Man, and Beavis and Butt-Head, among others, died December 17 of cancer.  He was 85.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kevin Greene has passed.








						Hall of Fame linebacker Kevin Greene dies at 58
					

Kevin Greene is dead at 58.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Leslie West of the band Mountain dead at 75.








						Leslie West, of ‘Mississippi Queen’ band Mountain, dead at 75
					

Leslie West, who kicked out towering jams (with a towering hairdo) in foundational classic-rockers Mountain, has died at 75, his publicist confirmed to The Post.




					nypost.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Fletcher has died.








						John “Ecstasy” Fletcher of trailblazing '80s hip-hop group Whodini dead at 56
					

A who’s-who of rap took to social media to mourn the death of "one of the most under-appreciated voices in hip-hop."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stella Tennant has died.








						Stella Tennant: Model dies days after 50th birthday
					

One of Britain's best-known models of the past 30 years dies suddenly days after her birthday.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Broadway actress Rebecca Luker died yesterday from ALS.  She was 59.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Boxer Frankie Randall, who defeated Julio Cesar Chavez, died yesterday.  He was 53.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Textile designer Jack Lenor Larson died Tuesday.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Science fiction writer James E. Gunn died yesterday.  He was 97.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

K.C. Jones has died,








						Celtics legend K.C. Jones dies at 88
					

Few people in all of sports have as many championship rings as K.C. Jones.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Huber has died.








						Wrestling star Jon Huber, known as Brodie Lee, dies of non-COVID-19 lung issue
					

The former WWE and AEW star was 41.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tony Rice has died.








						Guitarist Tony Rice Dead at 69
					

The distinctive flatpicker was known as one of the greatest players in bluegrass




					pitchfork.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ty Jordan has died.








						University of Utah football player Ty Jordan dies at the age of 19 | CNN
					

Ty Jordan: University of Utah star freshman running back has died at the age of 19, the school announced on Saturday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nick McGlashan has died.









						'Deadliest Catch' star Nick McGlashan dead at 33
					

"He will be deeply missed by all those who knew him," the Discovery Channel said in a statement.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## freyar

Baseball Hall of Fame knuckleballer Phil Niekro passed on Sat night.


----------



## Richards

I just found out that Harold Budd, one of the early pioneers of ambient music, died of COVID-19 complications (after having suffered a stroke earlier) on December 8th.  He was 84.

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pierre Cardin has died.








						French fashion pioneer Pierre Cardin dies aged 98
					

French designer Pierre Cardin, who shook up the fashion world with his visionary creations but also turned his name into a money-spinning global brand, died Tuesday aged 98.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joe Clark, the principal who patrolled the halls of his school with a bullhorn and baseball bat and inspired the movie _Lean On Me,_ died today after a long illness.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

William Link, who co-created _Columbo_ and _Murder, She Wrote, _died Sunday.  He was 87.


----------



## R_J_K75

GrayLinnorm said:


> William Link, who co-created _Columbo_ and _Murder, She Wrote, _died Sunday.  He was 87.



Columbo....Eh and just one more thing... Hopefully Matlock is on the case.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dawn Wells, Mary Ann from _Gilligan's Island, _died today from the coronavirus.  She was 82.

Tina Louise (Ginger) is now the only remaining castaway.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hip hop dancer Adolfo "Shabba-Doo" Quinones, one of the stars of the Breakin films, died today.  He was 65.


----------



## shawnhcorey

GrayLinnorm said:


> Dawn Wells, Mary Ann from _Gilligan's Island, _died today from the coronavirus.  She was 82.
> 
> Tina Louise (Ginger) is now the only remaining castaway.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alto Reed, longtime saxophone player for Bob Seger, died of colon cancer.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Phyllis McGuire, the youngest and last surviving member of the singing group the McGuire Sisters, died Tuesday.  She was 89.


----------



## trappedslider

Dick Thornburgh, ex-governor and U.S. attorney general, dies
					

Thornburgh built his reputation as a crime-busting federal prosecutor in Pittsburgh and as a moderate Republican governor.




					www.politico.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Racer Aldo Andretti, Mario's twin brother, died Wednesday.  He was 80.


----------



## Truth Seeker

My continuous thanks to all who has contributed... Be blessed.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Truth Seeker said:


> My continuous thanks to all who has contributed... Be blessed.



Will there be a 2021 thread?


----------



## Eyes of Nine

NM, here's the link.








						IN REMEMBRANCE--2021 AD
					

It takes time for the absent to assume their true shape in our thoughts. After death they take on a firmer outline and then cease to change.  -Sidonie Gabrielle Colette




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

These were reported after the start of 2021, but the deaths occurred in 2020:









						Joan Micklin Silver, ‘Crossing Delancey’ Director, Dies at 85
					

Joan Micklin Silver, who forged her own way as a female director in the 1970s and '80s and helmed seven features including "Crossing Delancey" and "Hester Street," died Thursday in Manhattan. She was 85. Her daughter, Claudia Silver, told the New York Times the cause was vascular dementia. The...




					www.yahoo.com
				












						Mike Fenton, casting director for Steven Spielberg's 'E.T.' and 'Back to the Future,' dies at 85
					

Mike Fenton, a frequent Steven Spielberg collaborator and casting director for the 'Back to the Future' movies and 'E.T,' has died at 85.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Cadence

Over a year late, but it felt appropriate to me to amend the record:

Barbara R. Davis was Children's Librarian at the Lake Geneva Public Library (contributing to the recommended reading in Moldvay Basic), and later director of the library.  She passed away on August 16, 2020.









						Barbara R. Davis Obituary (1929 - 2020) Lake Geneva Regional News
					

View Barbara R. Davis's obituary, send flowers and sign the guestbook.



					www.legacy.com


----------

